# [Grim Tales] Slavelords Of Cydonia [full]



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 1, 2005)

Genre: Characters should be 19th century “modern.” You may think of your characters in the “Call of Cthulhu” or “League of Extraordinary Gentlemen” genre. Somewhere in the 1800-1900 range is fine. Try not to define your character by any specific real world history, as we want to encourage a century-wide breadth of characters.

Ability Scores: Assign the elite array (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8). If you post a decent illustration of your character with your character sheet, you can “advance” one attribute by 1 point.

Skills: Choose one Craft, one Knowledge, one Profession, and 6 other skills of your choice. (Smart and Charismatic heroes will have additional skill choices.) We will not use Backgrounds.

Classes: Starting characters should be 3rd level. You may multiclass freely, of course.

Races: All characters are human.

Hit Points: You will receive maximum hit points on your first hit die, and average hit points at each additional level (rounding up).

Action Points: 
1.	Action dice are d6’s. 
2.	Action dice spent for healing after combat are exploding (if you roll a 6, roll again and add it to the previous total). 
3.	Action points refresh at the beginning of each Book.
4.	In addition to the usual uses for APs, you can spend an Action Point to emulate a feat. (You must meet the prerequisites for the feat.)

Equipment: You can have about a dozen "items" or "entries" of equipment. Anything you want, just put it on your character sheet. However, if I don't like it, I will veto it. The first veto is free. When I reach two vetoes, I won't look at anything else on the list. So, obviously, you'll want to put the most important AND the most reasonable equipment at the top of your list. 

Firearms: Firearms technology includes “cartridges.” Automatic weapons are not available.

Spellcasting: You are unlikely to have freewheeling access to new spells but a character who “dabbles in the occult” is permissible: If your character begins play with the Magical Adept talent, you will have one 0-level spell of your choice for each point of your spellcasting attribute, plus one higher level spell to be decided by me based on the party makeup and your character background.

Spoilers: If you have already read Slavelords of Cydonia, you need to email me what you know so that I can change the adventure as necessary to ensure that there are surprises and fun for everyone. Do NOT post spoilers in this thread.

Character Sheets: http://www.badaxegames.com/mm/pdf/gt_character_sheet.pdf

I will transfer all characters over to a character sheet like that before we begin, but you may want to use it in the meantime to prepare.

Backgrounds: Don't worry about your character background. I will use the competencies evident on your character sheet to help you craft a background that meshes with the other characters.

Game Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=142706


----------



## ragboy (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf, 

Do you want us to post concepts/characters here, or ship them directly to you?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Wulf,
> 
> Do you want us to post concepts/characters here, or ship them directly to you?




Here. 

The only thing that should be coming directly to me are spoilers or any other information that for whatever reason can't be public.


Wulf


----------



## ragboy (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, here's my idea for a character. Lemme know if this is Grim enough... and I'll build him out.

T. Rawley Sutton
(Terrance - He punches people that call him Terrance)
Profession: Newspaper Coorespondent
History: Cattlehand, soldier, college, newspaperman. 
Began his life on his parents' New Mexico cattle ranch. Was a passable hand throughout his young life (12 - 17). Enlisted in the cavalry and fought natives in the western states (mostly Texas, New Mexico, Colorado). Ended up in a unit attached to a Pinkerton Detective agency group that tracked outlaws into Mexico and South America. Left this service after a prolonged tropical disease and moved East at 22. Went to college in New Hampshire and became a newspaperman specializing in war/conflict coorespondance. 

Sort of a Frank Hopkins meets Jack London/Herman Melville/Joseph Conrad, etc.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Okay, here's my idea for a character. Lemme know if this is Grim enough... and I'll build him out.
> 
> T. Rawley Sutton
> (Terrance - He punches people that call him Terrance)
> ...




I think we can work with that. We might have to massage the details. 

Generally speaking you are better off worrying about the kind of personality you'll be playing than a detailed life/career history. To say that Terrance-- sorry, T-- is a young, inquisitive, resourceful and daring war correspondent might be easier to mesh with the rest of the group.

On the other hand, providing me with extra detail also helps me find connections. So it's not a bad thing, either.

We're going to have to work pretty hard and be pretty flexible, I think, to get a half dozen characters together into a cohesive group.

It's never easy being "first" when you're unsure what the GM is looking for but this is a great start.


----------



## Old One (Aug 2, 2005)

*Here she is...*

_*Brigitta Nielson*_

Briggita might be considered a nice girl...if it wasn't for her unhealthy fascination with cadavers.  Classically trained the finest medical school in Vienna, her talents are wasted on occult mummery and grave-robbing.  Despite her fascination with things no longer living, she is a first-rate surgeon when she puts her mind to it.

Her obsession with death and dying has led her to various battlefields around Europe, where she has become somewhat of an expert in a variety of battlefield injuries.  In addition, she has gained a decent knowledge in the latest killing instruments of the day.  Although she is a wisp of girl, years of hauling corpses about as given her strength that belies her size.

Smart 3
Reputation: +1
Action Points: ???
Speed: 30 ft
Initiative: +6

S:13  
D:14 
C:12 
I:16 
W:8 
Ch:10

Hit Points: 17 (7+5+5)
MDT: 12
BAB: +1
Defense: +1

*Saving Throws (Base)*

Fort: +2 (1)
Ref: +3 (1)
Will: +1 (2)

*Core Skills (Ranks)*  

Craft (Medical Instruments): +10 (6)
Knowledge (Anatomy): +9 (5)
Profession (Physician): +5 (6)
Healing: +12 (6)
Forgery: +8 (5)
Knowledge (Herbalism): +9 (5)
Search: +9 (6)
Disable Device: +11 (5)
Research: +8 (5)
Craft (Poison): +12 (6)
Ride: +4 (5)
Concentration: +7 (6)
Spellcraft: +9 (6)

*Feats*  

Simple Weapons Proficiency
Skill Focus (Healing)
Surgery
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Improved Initiative

*Talents:*  

Savant (Disable Device)
Magical Adept (Arcane)

*Weapons*

1 Webley Bulldog Revolver (.45 for simplicity)
D 2d6, Range 30 (snubnose)

2 Surgical Cleavers (MW, if allowed)
D 1d4, 19-20, x2

*Equimpent:* 

Medical/Surgical Kit (MW, if allowed)
Writing satchel w/ pens, inks and various "official" letterheads
Compact digging tool w/interchangable shovel/pick head
Herbal/Poison field kit
Magnifying Spectacles (delicate, designed for operating room use)
Traveling Clothes
"Official" Doctor's Clothes (Vienna Surgical Style)

~ OO

EDIT: I can't quit tinkering...last change (I think)...swapped Disable Device for Forgery with Savant Talent.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> We're going to have to work pretty hard and be pretty flexible, I think, to get a half dozen characters together into a cohesive group.
> 
> It's never easy being "first" when you're unsure what the GM is looking for but this is a great start.




No sweat on flexibility. This is just the first character that popped into my head.

I guess I tend to think of a person backwards from that. Their history and how it shaped them. For some reason, I always see their history first, then their personality. 

T. Rawley is mentally tenacious...able to string together seemingly random bits of information into a cloth of a story. His strength of mind is the only thing that held him together when he suffered through a debilitating sickness South of the Border. Though not a particularly friendly man, his insights seem to draw people into revealing more than they would for another reporter. And usually more than they should about a given engagement. Though he relies on his wit to keep him alive, he carries his Daddy's .45 in his shoulder bag for those times when Colt must equalize a situation. 

--- Are these guys perfectly oblivious to paranormal stuff, or do they know something ain't right in the world?

I'm thinking Dedicated 3 for this guy. 
S: 8 D: 13 C: 12 I: 14 W: 15 Ch: 10

Talents: Empathy and Intuition

-- Edit: Hell, if his Charisma was lower, I'd almost think he was a 19th century Kolchak...


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 2, 2005)

William T. Brown "Bill Brown" (Fast 3)

Bill has done a lot of rough jobs in his travels. I imagine him as a Texas Ranger who retired after being at odds with the administration. He's something of a loose cannon so the US Government wasn't too sad to see him go. On the other hand, he did get some dirty jobs done so there are times when they miss him.

Since his departure, Bill has developed something of a gambling addiction.

Think Wyatt Earp meets Riggs (Lethal Weapon).


S:12 D:16 C:14 I:10 W:8 Ch:13

Talents: Improved Reaction, Evasion

Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Dodge, Mobility, Point Blank Shot

Skills: Craft:Gunsmith, Knowledge:US Law, Profession:Gambler, Bluff, Concentrate, Intimidate, Listen, Ride, Sleight of Hand


----------



## Fenris (Aug 2, 2005)

Well let me stake out my claim here:

I am envisioning a soldier of the empire. John Haskins. He has served his majesty on nearly every continent, and since the sun doesn't set on it, there are lots of place to earn ones keep. I am picturing a man who the other soldiers look to for inspiration, mostly by deeds, but sometimes by words. He's the one who slogs one through the rain or tells the bawdy joke that keeps spirits up. He's the one who doesn't complain about the bad food, but instead goes out and wheels, deals and charms his way into a local house for real food. A bit of a rogue, he has a rugged appeal that makes him a favorite with the ladies.

Think of Sean Connery's character from The Man Who Would Be King, maybe with some Sir Richard Francis Burton thrown in. I am looking at Char 1/Tough 2.

I will post stats up a bit later.

Edit: Found a good mini, still looking for a decent image, but the minin captures him well.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 2, 2005)

Here is what I have, subject to Wulf's approval:

John Haskins
Char 1/Tough 2
Reputation +2
Action Points
Speed
Initiative +2

STR   12
DEX   14
CON   15
INT     10
WIS    8
CHA   14

Hit Points 26
MDT: 18
BAB +1
Defense +2

Saving Throws
Fort +5
Ref +3
Will +1 

Core Skills (ranks)
Craft: Firearms +0(0)
Knowledge: Tactics +2(2)
Profession: Soldier +1(2)
Spot +3(4)
Survival +4(5)
Bluff +6 (4)
Ride +6(4)
Intimidate +7(5)
Gather Information +6(4)
Diplomacy +6(4)

Feats
Armor Proficiency Light
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Iron Will
Improved Damage Threshold
Endurance

Talents
Charm
Robust

Equipment
Martini-Henry rifle .45 single action breech loader
70 rounds .45 rifle ammo (standard issue)
Bayonet
Survival pack (compass, flints etc)
Hunting knife
Tent
Blanket


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> A couple bounced into my head...all still works in progress !




Either one of them looks fine to me, OO. Obviously if nobody else wants to play an adept, I'd lean towards Brigitta.

Those thumbnails are going to have to be bigger (ie, visible) to get your advance.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Are these guys perfectly oblivious to paranormal stuff, or do they know something ain't right in the world?




They're all from a world more or less the same as the one we're living in (or, would have been living in during the 19th century). That should be your guide.



> I'm thinking Dedicated 3 for this guy.
> S: 8 D: 13 C: 12 I: 14 W: 15 Ch: 10
> 
> Talents: Empathy and Intuition




Wow, I was _not_ expecting that low Strength! I am eager to see his skill and feat breakdown.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> William T. Brown "Bill Brown" (Fast 3)




Looks fine.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I am envisioning a soldier of the empire. John Haskins.




Looks good.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

So far it's looking like everyone has a current or former professional soldier-- which obviously will be easy to work together. 

If Old One ends up with Brigitta, you'll probably all be working for/under her, as agents of some benefactor. If Old One prefers his ronin, you'll simply all work directly for the benefactor.

Still waiting on solomon and nakia, of course, who are completely free to throw me some curveballs!

Wulf


----------



## Old One (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Either one of them looks fine to me, OO. Obviously if nobody else wants to play an adept, I'd lean towards Brigitta.
> 
> Those thumbnails are going to have to be bigger (ie, visible) to get your advance.




I am having trouble finding "Goth Girl" pics that are "Grandma-friendly", does the latest upload work ok?

I am leaning towards Brigitta...she seems nice and creepy.

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> So far it's looking like everyone has a current or former professional soldier-- which obviously will be easy to work together.
> 
> If Old One ends up with Brigitta, you'll probably all be working for/under her, as agents of some benefactor. If Old One prefers his ronin, you'll simply all work directly for the benefactor.
> 
> ...




I think I will stick with Brigitta, unless Soloman and Nakia toss an adept into the ring.  Once we have it figured out, I will post my gear list.

~ OO

PS - Am I missing anything on the skill synergies?  I have 6 skill ranks across the board and think I picked everything up...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> I am having trouble finding "Goth Girl" pics that are "Grandma-friendly", does the latest upload work ok?




Just to be on the safe side, you should email me the non-Grandma-friendly ones for "approval."



> PS - Am I missing anything on the skill synergies? I have 6 skill ranks across the board and think I picked everything up...




Sub-skill synergies for Craft and Knowledge (if you haven't already included it). 

Since you have two Knowledge skills with 5 ranks or more, each Knowledge skill gets +1 from the other.

Same for Craft.

You need to add Spellcraft to your list of skills (and you might want some ranks in it).

Feel free to post your "wish list" for starting spells. You'll have three 0 level spells which you may provide input on, and one higher level spell determined by me.

If you'd rather keep them secret (and personally, I would...), email me.


----------



## Old One (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Just to be on the safe side, you should email me the non-Grandma-friendly ones for "approval."
> 
> Sub-skill synergies for Craft and Knowledge (if you haven't already included it).
> 
> ...




Doh!  Idjit...I completely forgot about Spellcraft !  That's what I get for trying to build her without my GT book handy.  Edits made above.

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Doh!  Idjit...I completely forgot about Spellcraft !  That's what I get for trying to build her without my GT book handy.  Edits made above.
> 
> ~ OO




I have a preliminary spell selection ready for you. Email me.

I hate to see Forgery go...  Given her background I think it's more useful to her than Decipher Script. ("Why, yes, officer, I do have permission to remove this corpse from the morgue...")


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 2, 2005)

I may play around with the skills some before we start. It was pretty darn late when I put this guy together.


----------



## Old One (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I have a preliminary spell selection ready for you. Email me.
> 
> I hate to see Forgery go...  Given her background I think it's more useful to her than Decipher Script. ("Why, yes, officer, I do have permission to remove this corpse from the morgue...")




Hmmm...you are probably right.  I may swap that back out.

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Aug 2, 2005)

I've got an idea for a dedicated hero, which seems to fit a party need.  I'm thinking about a reason why he's hanging out with a bunch of ex-soliders. I'll post a full concept later today.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Here is what I have, subject to Wulf's approval:




What class did you take at 1st level? Judging from your skills and feats, it looks like Charismatic. But that would put your HPs at (6 CHA, maxxed) + (6 TOUGH, avg) + (6 TOUGH, avg) + (2+2+2 CON) = 24.

(To get 26 HP would require starting with Tough, but that would change your starting feats and you would lose the bonus core skill from Charismatic.)

Your feats look fine. 

Equipment is also fine. 

Your rifle would "date" your character at no earlier than 1870. 

I assume the Martini-Henry is a .45, single action breech loader? It does not look to me as if it has an internal magazine, which means that reloading and chambering a single round is a move-action.

For simplicity sake, we will list your ammunition as ".45 caliber rifle" and it may be used with any other .45 cal rifles anyone else may have. (This may not be the most realistic, but it is the most playable.)

I don't have muzzle velocity stats on the rifle, but feel confident listing the range increment at 70. (I doubt we will need the range increment very often.)

The damage for .45 rifle is 2d10.

The damage for your bayonet is 1d6, critical 20 x2.

The damage for your hunting knife is 1d6, critical 19-20 x2.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I've got an idea for a dedicated hero, which seems to fit a party need.  I'm thinking about a reason why he's hanging out with a bunch of ex-soliders. I'll post a full concept later today.




Post the stats-- classes, feats, and skills-- and the bones of the concept, and together we'll worry about why he's hanging out with the rest of the group.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

Folks, if you have not already done so, please subscribe to this thread for email notification.


----------



## Old One (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Folks, if you have not already done so, please subscribe to this thread for email notification.




Done.

I have my dunce hat on today...is average HP for a D6 hit die 3 or 4?

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Done.
> 
> I have my dunce hat on today...is average HP for a D6 hit die 3 or 4?
> 
> ~ OO




3.5, round up to 4.

d6 = 4
d8 = 5
d10 = 6


----------



## Fenris (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> What class did you take at 1st level? Judging from your skills and feats, it looks like Charismatic. But that would put your HPs at (6 CHA, maxxed) + (6 TOUGH, avg) + (6 TOUGH, avg) + (2+2+2 CON) = 24.
> 
> (To get 26 HP would require starting with Tough, but that would change your starting feats and you would lose the bonus core skill from Charismatic.)
> 
> ...


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 2, 2005)

*Joshua Hambrick so far ...*

Joshua Hambrick grew up in Appalachia, the son of a well-to-do family of horse breeders.  Restless, he went off to war as a mounted scout.  Disillusioned after the war, he went to a seminary, rejected his birthright, and is now a humble, circuit-riding preacher. (Note, I envision a Civil War vet, but any 19th century war will do: 1812, Texas, Civil, Indians, Spanish-American).
Class Progression: Fast 2, Dedicated 1.
Core Skills: Animal Handling, Craft (leatherworking), Knowledge (religion), Diplomacy, Profession (husbandry), Riding (ground), Spot, Sense Motive, Survival.
Feats: Armor (light), Simple Weapons, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Mounted Combat, Point Blank Shot, Track.
Talents: Evasion, Empathy.
St 9 (+1 photo), Dx 14, Cn 10, In 13, Ws 15, Ch 12
BAB +1, Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +3, Def +5, Rep +1, HP 17.

Edit: feats.


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 2, 2005)

*Joshua Hambrick*

Argh...having trouble w/picture upload.


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 2, 2005)

*Joshua Hambrick's gear*

GEAR
 (note—he basically carries everything he owns on person or in saddlebags):
trail clothes, black suit (1 worn, 1 in bedroll, depending)
horse w/appropriate tack & saddlebags
Bible
pocket knife
pocket watch
pair of revolvers w/ammo (usually kept in saddlebags, for trail meat—honest)
pen & ink set w/some paper for outlining sermons
small set of leather repair tools
coil of rope
telescope
bedroll, canteen, matches, & other basic survival gear

To Wulf: Since Joshua is a circuit rider, he would definitely have a horse.  However, if the horse is too much trouble to integrate with the others, perhaps the horse recently died and Joshua is wandering on foot with only his saddlebags, bedroll, etc.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 2, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> Joshua Hambrick grew up in Appalachia, the son of a well-to-do family of horse breeders.  Restless, he went off to war as a mounted scout.  Disillusioned after the war, he went to a seminary, rejected his birthright, and is now a humble, circuit-riding preacher. (Note, I envision a Civil War vet, but any 19th century war will do: 1812, Texas, Civil, Indians, Spanish-American).
> Class Progression: Fast 2, Dedicated 1.
> Core Skills: Animal Handling, Craft (leatherworking), Knowledge (religion), Diplomacy, Profession (husbandry), Riding (ground), Spot, Sense Motive, Survival.
> Feats: Armor (light), Simple Weapons, Martial Weapons (firearms, or revolvers if more specific), Mounted Combat, Point Blank Shot, Track.
> ...




I think John Haskins has found the yin to his yang  Nice character Solomoncane, I think our characters will complement each other well.
Fenris


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 2, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I think John Haskins has found the yin to his yang  Nice character Solomoncane, I think our characters will complement each other well.
> Fenris




I agree.  It sounds like John revels in his soldiery while Joshua is troubled by his.  He may try to "enlighten" John.

I just noticed the name similarity of the characters (John Haskins, Josh Hambrick).  This was a coinidence.  Do you want to keep as such for irony or would you prefer that I change my character's name?
Either way is ok by me.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> Argh...having trouble w/picture upload.




You're lucky I am an Eastwood fan, otherwise this would be cheating.

The feat for your pistols is "Personal Firearms Proficiency." 

You can probably have a horse, but I don't know if it will be "your" horse, if you know what I mean. It will kind of depend on where I set the opening act.


----------



## Old One (Aug 2, 2005)

OK...

I think I am done fidgeting around w/ Brigetta.  A couple of other changes (all noted in the EDIT section).  Gear is up...subject to Wulf's approval.  I really shouldn't do this without books...makes me forget all types of stuff.

Major impact on Heal, since Savant doesn't work for that ...but I think everything else is now correct.

Looks like we have quite the Moldy...er, Motley...Crew !

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Aug 2, 2005)

*T. Rawley Sutton*

So, here's more of the bones. I'll have a mostly completed build tonight (late your time): 


Dedicated 3
S: 8 D: 13 C: 12 I: 14 W: 15 Ch: 10

Talents: Empathy and Intuition 

Profession: writer (newspaperman)
Craft: (still thinking - maybe writing, maybe engineering)
Knowledge: current events (not sure if this is applicable...lemme know)

Ride
Handle Animal
Gather Information
Search
Sense Motive
Intimidate (or Bluff)

Feats: Personal Firearms (1st) (Some Skill bump feat) (1st), Mounted Combat (dedicated bonus), (Some other feat..possibly mounted shot) (3rd), 

Picture is attached. Left side is when he was in the Cav, right side is him now after a year or so on the 'beat.'


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> You're lucky I am an Eastwood fan, otherwise this would be cheating.
> 
> The feat for your pistols is "Personal Firearms Proficiency."
> 
> You can probably have a horse, but I don't know if it will be "your" horse, if you know what I mean. It will kind of depend on where I set the opening act.




Re Eastwood fan: Who isnt?

Re feat: thanks, I'll edit.

Re horse: whatever works.  I'm not looking for an advantage, just a character concept.

I also need to buy skills.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 2, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> I agree.  It sounds like John revels in his soldiery while Joshua is troubled by his.  He may try to "enlighten" John.
> 
> I just noticed the name similarity of the characters (John Haskins, Josh Hambrick).  This was a coinidence.  Do you want to keep as such for irony or would you prefer that I change my character's name?
> Either way is ok by me.




John may have to "corrupt" Joshua. This will be fun.   

The name similarity is very funny. Let's leave them. John and Josh will be the dynamic duo here.

Fenris


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 2, 2005)

*William T. Brown 
“Bill Brown”*

An ex-lawman out of Texas, Bill Brown is a rough character with a strange sense of honor. While in service to the government, he earned a reputation for getting the job done...even if he had to do some things that are "not in the book" as he describes them.

Since his departure, Bill has made a "living" if you can call it that, from his ever-growing addiction to gambling.

Fast 3
Reputation +1
Action Points
Speed 30 feet
Initiative +5

STR 12
DEX 16
CON 14
INT 10
WIS 8
CHA 13

Hit Points 24
MDT: 14
BAB +2
Defense +4

*Saving Throws*
Fort +3
Ref +5
Will +0 

*Core Skills* (ranks)
Craft: Gunsmith +5 (5)
Knowledge: US Law +1 (2)
Profession: Gambler +1 (2)
Bluff +3 (2)
Concentration +4 (2)
Intimidate +6 (5)
Listen +1 (2)
Ride +8 (5)
Sleight of Hand +8 (5)

*Feats*
Armor Proficiency Light
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Dodge
Mobility
Point Blank Shot

*Talents*
Improved Reaction
Evasion

*Weapons*
2 Colt 45 Peacemakers (modified)
D 2d6+2, Range 40.
.45 Derringer (modified)
D 2d6+2, Range 20.
.44 Model 76 Winchester Lever Action (modified, holds 9 rounds)
D 2d6+2, Range 60.
Bowie knife
D 1d6, 19-20 x2

*Weapon Accessories*
3 Speed Loaders for the Peacemakers
50 rounds custom .44 magnum ammo (fits handguns and rifle)

*General*
Horse, stallion  gelding (It was a horrible accident-- don't ask.)
Outfit (Boots w/ spurs; Duster, long coat, tan; Hat, black; Gloves)
Survival pack (compass, flints, rope, etc.)
Deck of Cards
Blanket


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 2, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> *Equipment*
> 
> Colt 45 Peacemaker (Colt SA Army Handgun)
> .45 Derringer (in boot, of course)
> 3 Speed Loaders




Sorry to be a hopeless nitpick, but there's no such thing as a "speed-loader" for a Colt SAA revolver.  They have loading gates (1 cartridge is removed or inserted at a time).  The whole cylinder can be removed, but not quickly.

In "Pale Rider", Eastwood used blackpowder Remingtons.  I don't remember if they were converted to cartridge firing (a somewhat common arrangement in the early cartridge era).  This involves a new cylinder in which rounds are inserted and then a cover is placed over them.  The entire wheel is then inserted into the frame.  To reload more quickly, an entire new set of wheel, cartridges, & cover can be replaced.  While this is innovative, I would expect a break-top Smith or Webley to be faster on reload.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> Sorry to be a hopeless nitpick, but there's no such thing as a "speed-loader" for a Colt SAA revolver.  They have loading gates (1 cartridge is removed or inserted at a time).  The whole cylinder can be removed, but not quickly.




I appreciate you keeping us honest.

It will be easier for everyone if you try to keep your firearms needs rather inspecific.

IE

Snub-nose .45 revolver
.50 Lever action rifle

etc.

Once I set the date at which we're playing, I'll see what I can do to accomodate everyone. 

And although I am sure it will further annoy solomoncane, we'll be very generous with ammo. You should expect to be able to share .45 cartridges from pistol to pistol and rifle to rifle. This just makes things more playable for everyone and adds a group "resource management" dynamic that I rather like.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> I did a little research on the equipment. Hope everything is fine with you, Wulf.




I'll edit below, inline.

Fast 3
Reputation +1
Action Points
Speed 30 feet
Initiative +5

STR 12
DEX 16
CON 14
INT 10
WIS 8
CHA 13

Hit Points 24
MDT: 14
BAB +2
Defense +4

*Saving Throws*
Fort +3
Ref +5
Will +0 

*Core Skills* (ranks)
Craft: Gunsmith +3 (3)
Knowledge: US Law +1 (2)
Profession: Gambler +1 (2)
Bluff +4 (3)
Concentration +4 (2)
Intimidate +7 (6)
Listen +1 (2)
Ride +8 (5)
Sleight of Hand +8 (5)

*Feats*
Armor Proficiency Light
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Dodge
Mobility
Point Blank Shot

*Talents*
Improved Reaction
Evasion

*Equipment*
Colt 45 Peacemaker (Colt SA Army Handgun)
D 2d6, Range 30.
.45 Derringer (in boot, of course)
D 2d6, Range 20.
3 Speed Loaders
50 .45 ammo (fits both handguns)
.45 handgun ammo-- we're going to standardize across the party

.50 Model 86 Winchester Lever Action (“The gun that won the west!” Holds 9 rounds)
This gun may be too "new..." I will update you when I have seen all six characters. 
50 .50 WCF ammo
Survival pack (compass, flints, rope, etc.)
Bowie knife
 1d6, 19-20 x2
Blanket
Horse, stallion gelding (It was a horrible accident-- don't ask.)
Outfit (Boots w/ spurs; Duster, long coat, tan; Hat, black; Gloves)








[/QUOTE]


----------



## nakia (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Post the stats-- classes, feats, and skills-- and the bones of the concept, and together we'll worry about why he's hanging out with the rest of the group.




Me = at office
GT Book = at home

Will it be okay if I post my character in full tomorrow?  I'm reconsidering him now.  Looks like the party could use a melee fighter -- someone nice and beefy.  A strong/tough combo, perhaps.  Maybe an Irish boxer or an Eastern European Dock worker.  He could, perhaps, be Brigitte's "bodyguard" (pun intended).

Str:15, Con: 14, Dex 13, Cha 12 Wis 10 Int 8


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> And although I am sure it will further annoy solomoncane, we'll be very generous with ammo. You should expect to be able to share .45 cartridges from pistol to pistol and rifle to rifle. This just makes things more playable for everyone and adds a group "resource management" dynamic that I rather like.




No problem--annoy away.  I usually annoy my wife with my gun-nut technical critique during a film.  Believe me, I've learned to know when to shut up.  :\


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 2, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Me = at office
> GT Book = at home
> 
> Will it be okay if I post my character in full tomorrow?  I'm reconsidering him now.  Looks like the party could use a melee fighter -- someone nice and beefy.  A strong/tough combo, perhaps.  Maybe an Irish boxer or an Eastern European Dock worker.  He could, perhaps, be Brigitte's "bodyguard" (pun intended).
> ...




I'm sorry to stereotype, but what about a Chinese railroad worker with some secret training.

Then there was that story about a Eurasian Shao-Lin monk fleeing to America because of a murder wrap ...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> No problem--annoy away.  I usually annoy my wife with my gun-nut technical critique during a film.  Believe me, I've learned to know when to shut up.  :\




Technically I suppose someone could opt to use .44 Winchester cartridges, which would fit both revolvers and longarms...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Will it be okay if I post my character in full tomorrow?  I'm reconsidering him now.




You really should focus on playing what you want to play, since the adventure is going to get pretty crazy pretty quickly and you can multiclass later in any direction you want to go.


----------



## nakia (Aug 2, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to stereotype, but what about a Chinese railroad worker with some secret training.
> 
> Then there was that story about a Eurasian Shao-Lin monk fleeing to America because of a murder wrap ...




No ninjas!  

I kinda want to play a bruiser; it's something I've never really done before.  And it will help my posts, I think: "Karl hits it in the mouth."

Found some images that may work:


----------



## Old One (Aug 2, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> No ninjas!
> 
> I kinda want to play a bruiser; it's something I've never really done before.  And it will help my posts, I think: "Karl hits it in the mouth."
> 
> Found some images that may work:




Hah!  Love that second picture...Irish dockworkers unite!

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> You really should focus on playing what you want to play, since the adventure is going to get pretty crazy pretty quickly and you can multiclass later in any direction you want to go.




I'm digging the bruiser idea, actually.  It's different for me, will probably be a little easier to play, and fills a party need.


----------



## Old One (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf,

Do you want us to re-post in the format you used above?

~ OO

PS - 2 posts from 2k...woot!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Found some images that may work:




Those images are great!

If the details were up to me, I'd say he looks like someone that a certain someone else might hire to gather (and dispose of...) bodies.


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Technically I suppose someone could opt to use .44 Winchester cartridges, which would fit both revolvers and longarms...




A very common practice.  Both the Winchester '73 & Colt '73 SAA were available in .44-40.

[Historical note:  The Win '73 was not available in .45 Colt.  Its straight walls wouldn't function reliably with black powder. The .44-40 has a slightly tapered neck.]

Sorry, shutting up ...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Wulf,
> 
> Do you want us to re-post in the format you used above?




Yes. If everyone posts in "long hand" then it will be easier for me to transfer them all pretty-like onto character sheets.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> A very common practice.




And wise.



> Both the Winchester '73 & Colt '73 SAA were available in .44-40.




I think the '73 is the one referred to as "the gun that won the West."

(It's also a little closer to the time period already established by the Martini rifle.)


----------



## Fenris (Aug 2, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I'm digging the bruiser idea, actually.  It's different for me, will probably be a little easier to play, and fills a party need.




Nakia,
what do you need? I have my notes with me and can give you at leats the bare bones for the classes. And listen to Wulf, play what you like.'cuz he's going to kill us anyway. Kidding! But really play what you want and let Wulf compensate for it. Now what do you want to know about the strongs and the toughs?

Fenris


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I think the '73 is the one referred to as "the gun that won the West."
> 
> (It's also a little closer to the time period already established by the Martini rifle.)




The Martini rifle would vastly outrange a Win '73 in any "pistol-length" cartridge.  You'd have to go to a rolling-block, bolt action, etc. type rifle to match such a military arm.  To get a potent lever-gun, you have to go to the '86 Win in .45-70 & heavier black powder cartridges or the '95 Win in .30-40 krag (& other smokeless rounds).

(And no, I don't work for the history channel, I'm just passing the time).

I'm gonna have to wait until I can get to my book before I buy skills.
I'll re-post in requested format then.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 2, 2005)

My poor horse!   

solomoncane, obviously, is quite knowledgeable about guns. I'd happily substitute the speedloaders for a second Peacemaker (if you care, Wulf).


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> The Martini rifle would vastly outrange a Win '73 in any "pistol-length" cartridge.  You'd have to go to a rolling-block, bolt action, etc. type rifle to match such a military arm.  To get a potent lever-gun, you have to go to the '86 Win in .45-70 & heavier black powder cartridges or the '95 Win in .30-40 krag (& other smokeless rounds).




From what I can see the .44 WCF would have a range increment of about 40 (based on mv of ~400 m/sec), which I might extend to 50 based on the rifle length and to provide a demonstrable improvement over the pistol.

To back this up to layman's terms, nobody should expect a rifle using handgun ammunition (carrying a powder load suitable for a handgun) to match the range of a rifle using longarm ammunition. Common sense, there.

The advantage, of course, is wearing one ammo belt and being able to use the ammo interchangeably between your sidearms and your rifle. That's all.

Everyone should be aware that, for the most part, we'll be using "the firearms of cinema." Your guns will work-- reliably so; and your ammunition supply will be about as important as it is in, oh, say, any Zombie movie.

Wulf


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> .50 Model 86 Winchester Lever Action (“The gun that won the west!” Holds 9 rounds)
> This gun may be too "new..." I will update you when I have seen all six characters.




Any powerful, lever-action rifle you decide on is fine with me, Wulf.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> My poor horse!
> 
> solomoncane, obviously, is quite knowledgeable about guns. I'd happily substitute the speedloaders for a second Peacemaker (if you care, Wulf).




Whadday say to a 73 Winchester rifle (.44 WCF) and a brace of .44 Colt Peacemakers (also chambered for .44 WCF)?

On the other hand, if you're willing to put at least 5 ranks into your Craft: Gunsmith, you could start with your own magnum loads or alternate chamberings not necessarily commonly available (and in this case, I'll defer to solomoncane for the specifics).


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Whadday say to a 73 Winchester rifle (.44 WCF) and a brace of .44 Colt Peacemakers (also chambered for .44 WCF)?
> 
> On the other hand, if you're willing to put at least 5 ranks into your Craft: Gunsmith, you could start with your own magnum loads or alternate chamberings not necessarily commonly available (and in this case, I'll defer to solomoncane for the specifics).




Sounds like a deal. I will take one point off of Bluff and Intimidate each and add those to my craft to bring me up to +5.


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> On the other hand, if you're willing to put at least 5 ranks into your Craft: Gunsmith, you could start with your own magnum loads or alternate chamberings not necessarily commonly available (and in this case, I'll defer to solomoncane for the specifics).




In the Real World(tm), there's little you can do to improve black powder performance--it just doesn't burn fast enough.  You could use bigger rounds for the rifle, but then you make them unlikely to fit in a revolver frame.

If you want cinema, I'm sure some clever Victorian, Nemo-like genius could come up with something unusual.  Whatever you want (assuming Wulf's approval, of course).

For Joshua Hambrick, I'll just assume any matched pair of revolvers that are common to the era and common to the other's in ammunition.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 2, 2005)

So the Winchester will only deal 2d6?  :\


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 2, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> So the Winchester will only deal 2d6?  :\




I know we've mentioned the "pistol-sized" ammo, but per GT, a .44 "rifle" would do 2d10, IIRC.  This would be appropriate for a .45-70 sharps.

Realistically for the '73/.44, I'd say 2d8 (longer barrel & sight radius makes carbine outshine any handgun).

Wulf?


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 2, 2005)

/boggle (If you can't tell, I don't know much at all about firearms as I'm more of a sword and sorcery kind of guy...but I'm excited to try something new.)

So, solomoncane, are we saying the revolvers and rifle both do 2d8 (based on the same ammunition type)?

Wulf, I basically just wanted some fun sixshooters to fan the badguys and a big rifle when the going gets tough (or range requires it).

I did the research (quickly I might add) to not come off looking like a dork when it came to my character (go-go critical failure on that).

So, umm, idea: cowboy, gambler, gunslinger. /shrug

Just looking to have fun.


----------



## nakia (Aug 2, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Nakia,
> what do you need? I have my notes with me and can give you at leats the bare bones for the classes. And listen to Wulf, play what you like.'cuz he's going to kill us anyway. Kidding! But really play what you want and let Wulf compensate for it. Now what do you want to know about the strongs and the toughs?
> 
> Fenris




Thanks, Fenris.  I'm about to go teach my class, so making the bruiser is just gonna have to wait until later.  I'll take care of it tonight when I have the book in front of me.  Opinions about the proper ratio of strong to tough and which one to take first would be welcome, though.

I like Wulf's idea of my guy being body disposal/retriever to Brigitte.  He's Igor, so to speak.


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 2, 2005)

Hjorimir said:
			
		

> /boggle (If you can't tell, I don't know much at all about firearms as I'm more of a sword and sorcery kind of guy...but I'm excited to try something new.)
> 
> So, solomoncane, are we saying the revolvers and rifle both do 2d8 (based on the same ammunition type)?




No, the same ammo will perform better in the rifle's longer barrel.

Per GT: .44 revolver 2d6, .44 rifle 2d10.  This assumes a longer round in the rifle.
Per me: .44 revolver 2d6, .44 short-round using rifle 2d8.  I'd give it a little more, but not as much as a Sharp's Carbine in .40+ caliber.

Realistically, all of these damage numbers are probably too low unless you're using MDT 10.    I don't think Wulf is being that Grim with us.


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 2, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> No, the same ammo will perform better in the rifle's longer barrel.
> 
> Per GT: .44 revolver 2d6, .44 rifle 2d10.  This assumes a longer round in the rifle.
> Per me: .44 revolver 2d6, .44 short-round using rifle 2d8.  I'd give it a little more, but not as much as a Sharp's Carbine in .40+ caliber.
> ...




Well I think the idea was that somehow I modified my gun(s) with my Craft: Gunsmith. I guess that puts this back in Wulf's lap.


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 2, 2005)

I've got to pack up my Bible and my hoglegs and giddyup out of here.
Signing off until tomorrow.

Happy Trails.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 2, 2005)

So, to keep myself straight, here's the current group and how we break out skills-wise. Do we overlap nicely or are we too specialized as a group? Just checking what everyone thinks, because I can make a different character to fill a niche, if we need it. We don't have a tinkerer/Nemo type and we don't have a 'rogue' type. Since I haven't actually played GT before, I'm not sure what archetypes are common and necessary. 

---------------------------------

*Bill Brown - Fast - Gambler/ex-lawman*
Core Skills (ranks)
Craft: Gunsmith +3 (3)
Knowledge: US Law +1 (2)
Profession: Gambler +1 (2)
Bluff +4 (3)
Concentration +4 (2)
Intimidate +7 (6)
Listen +1 (2)
Ride +8 (5)
Sleight of Hand +8 (5)

*Rawley - Dedicated - Writer
*Profession: writer (newspaperman)
Craft: (still thinking - maybe writing)
Knowledge: current events (not sure if this is applicable...lemme know)
Ride
Handle Animal
Gather Information
Search
Sense Motive
Bluff

*Joshua Hambrick - Fast/Dedicated - Preacher*
Animal Handling, Craft (leatherworking), Knowledge (religion), Diplomacy, Profession (husbandry), Riding (ground), Spot, Sense Motive, Survival.

*John Haskins - Char/Tough - Soldier*
Core Skills (ranks)
Craft: Firearms +0(0)
Knowledge: Tactics +2(2)
Profession: Soldier +1(2)
Spot +3(4)
Survival +4(5)
Bluff +6 (4)
Ride +6(4)
Intimidate +7(5)
Gather Information +6(4)
Diplomacy +6(4)

*Brigitta - Smart - Doctor*
Craft: Medical Instruments (+10), Knowledge:Anatomy (+9), Professionhysician (+5), Healing (+12*), Forgery (+11), Knowledge:Herbalism (+9), Search (+9), Disable Device (+8), Research (+8), Craftoison (+12*), Ride (+4), Concentration (+7), Spellcraft (+9)

*Bruiser McBruise - Tough/Strong - Dockworker/Blue Collar/ Servant... *
Unknown...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> Realistically, all of these damage numbers are probably too low unless you're using MDT 10.    I don't think Wulf is being that Grim with us.




A few things to keep in mind regarding the lethality of firearms.

First, most gunshot wounds are not fatal. It's about 30%. (Statistics will vary depending on where you read them, of course! And they are always skewed by suicides...)

Second, with regards to the massive damage threshold, most folks are not "heroes" and thus, yes, they have a 10 Con. By definition, 10 Con is average.

Third, mooks don't get to make a Fort save at all for massive damage. They just die.

Fourth, "one shot, one kill" is all well and good unless your character is on the wrong end of the weapon.

Having said all that, I recommend a custom .44 magnum load for 2d6+2 damage, Range 40 with your pistols, 60 with your rifle. 

If I did my math right, assuming you hit the target, 2d6+2 will prove lethal to an average target 42% of the time.

Finally, also based on your gunsmithing, you can have speed loaders for your pistols, which will allow you to reload all six rounds as a move-equivalent action. Your lever-action rifle has an internal magazine of 9.

You can have an additional belt of 50 of your custom ammo prepared for your expedition.

Wulf


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks great, Wulf. Thanks.

I will edit my character sheet post.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 2, 2005)

*Bill Brown - Fast - Gambler/ex-lawman*
Core Skills (ranks)
Craft: Gunsmith +3 (3) (should have 5 ranks)
Knowledge: US Law +1 (2)
Profession: Gambler +1 (2)
Bluff +4 (3)
Concentration +4 (2)
Intimidate +7 (6)
Listen +1 (2)
Ride +8 (5)
Sleight of Hand +8 (5)

*Rawley - Dedicated - Writer
*Profession: writer (newspaperman)
Craft: (still thinking - maybe writing) (writing is fine)
Knowledge: current events streetwise (?)
Ride
Handle Animal
Gather Information
Search
Sense Motive
Bluff

*Joshua Hambrick - Fast/Dedicated - Preacher*
Animal Handling, Craft (leatherworking), Knowledge (religion), Diplomacy, Profession (husbandry), Riding (ground), Spot, Sense Motive, Survival.

*John Haskins - Char/Tough - Soldier*
Core Skills (ranks)
Craft: Firearms +0(0)
Knowledge: Tactics +2(2)
Profession: Soldier +1(2)
Spot +3(4)
Survival +4(5)
Bluff +6 (4)
Ride +6(4)
Intimidate +7(5)
Gather Information +6(4)
Diplomacy +6(4)

*Brigitta - Smart - Doctor*
Craft: Medical Instruments (+10), Knowledge:Anatomy (+9), Professionhysician (+5), Healing (+12*), Forgery (+11), Knowledge:Herbalism (+9), Search (+9), Disable Device (+8), Research (+8), Craftoison (+12*), Ride (+4), Concentration (+7), Spellcraft (+9)

*Bruiser McBruise - Tough/Strong - Dockworker/Blue Collar/ Servant... *
Unknown...[/QUOTE]

I think if the Bruiser has a criminal past, and chooses skills accordingly, he could fill the "rogue" role (not that it's necessarily a necessary thing).


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf, I updated my character sheet, which reflects the updated skill ranks as we discussed.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *Rawley - Dedicated - Writer*
> Profession: writer (newspaperman)
> Craft: (still thinking - maybe writing) (writing is fine)
> Knowledge: current events streetwise (?)
> ...




Streetwise is cool. I guess if the GM doesn't think we're too specialized, I guess we're good. Or ripe for the killing... I can't tell which.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 2, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Streetwise is cool. I guess if the GM doesn't think we're too specialized, I guess we're good. Or ripe for the killing... I can't tell which.




I do think there is some overlap, but we aren't specialized yet. But everyone chose skills that fit the character so in that case it works. I think there will be a sorting out. If we have 3 people with the same skill, I think we will see one or two stop putting points into it. That would leave us with a specialist, plus a couple of back ups. It will sort itself out I think.  I will look over the list and see if there are any redunancies I can fix on my end though. I had several less than satisfactory picks that were made based upon other criteria. As John has become more clear to me there may be other, better choice for the character concept.

Fenris


----------



## Fenris (Aug 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I think if the Bruiser has a criminal past, and chooses skills accordingly, he could fill the "rogue" role (not that it's necessarily a necessary thing).




Well since he's the body-snatcher, er body-acquirer for a ghoul, er necromancer, uh I mean student of anatomy, yeah those skills might fit


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 3, 2005)

I am still waiting for those of you with sensitive spoiler information to email me and let me know what you know.

It will be difficult for me to begin the adventure without knowing definitively what changes need to be made to Book One and beyond.


----------



## Old One (Aug 3, 2005)

PC Data revised/updated on the first page...I think I got everything except for my little black book...er, medical journal...yeah, that's it !

As far as skill mix goes, while it is important to have a good mix of skills, I think it is more important to play something you will get into (IMO).  Brigitta can at least find stuff (Search +8) and Pick Locks (Disable Device +11)...but she isn't much good at sneakin' around !

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Aug 3, 2005)

*T. Rawley Sutton*

Alright. Almost done. I just lack one feat. Any suggestions? I was leaning toward Mounted Shot, but I think I want one that's more in line with is 'new life.' 

NOTES: I bumped DEX with the picture bonus. I noted the Empathy bonus with skills but didn't add it in since it's conditional (more to remind myself than anything). Added the untrained with synergy skills so I could remember them too. I added a .22 pepperbox pistol, but not sure what the stats on that would be. One of those shoot and run kinda guns when things get tight. 

Do we used action points to activate any Talent? Or did I misunderstand?
--------------------------
T. Rawley Sutton

Dedicated 3
Reputation +1
Action Points: 
Speed 30 feet
Initiative +2

STR 8    -1
DEX 14    +2
CON 12  +1
INT 14  +2
WIS 15  +2
CHA 10  +0

Hit Points: 17
MDT: 12
BAB +2
Defense +2

Saving Throws
Fort +3
Ref +3
Will +4

Core Skills (ranks)

Bluff            5 (5) (+3 with Empathy)
Craft (Writing)        8 (6)                    
Gather Information    7 (5)
Handle Animal        5 (5) (+3 with Empathy)
Knowledge (Streetwise)    7 (5)
Profession (Newspaperman) 4 (2)            
Ride            8 (4)
Search            7 (5)
Sense Motive        10 (5) (+3 with Empathy)

Untrained w/ Synergy: 
Diplomacy     +4 (+3 with Empathy)
Sleight of Hand +4
Appraise     +2 (+4 for writing)

Languages: English, Spanish, Portuguese

Feats
Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium)
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapons Proficiency

1st Level
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Skill Focus (Sense Motive)

2nd Level
Mounted Combat (Dedicated)

3rd Level
Feat

Talents
Empathy
Intuition (3/day)

Equipment
Colt .45 Peacemaker (Colt SA Army Handgun)
D 2d6, Range 30.
.22 Pepperbox
?? - 
Hunting knife
1d4, 19-20 x2
Messenger bag (writing materials, extra ammo, comb, pomade, jerky, tobacco, rolling papers, matches, coins)
Saddlebags (extra ammo, canteen, extra food, extra clothes, other survival junk)
Bedroll (2 blankets)
Horse
Outfit (town) (Black suit with white shirt and black string tie, hair pomade, hand-tooled Mexican boots with silver trim and Sun device, gray short-brimmed Stetson)
    (trail) (Dungarees, heavy shirt, undershirt, suspenders, gray short-brimmed Stetson, work boots - coat and longjohns as per the season)


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 3, 2005)

*Final: Joshua Hambrick*

Name: Joshua Hambrick

Background:
   Joshua Hambrick grew up in Appalachia, the son of a well-to-do family of horse breeders. Restless, he went off to war as a mounted scout. Disillusioned after the war, he went to a seminary, rejected his birthright, and is now a humble, circuit-riding preacher.

Stats:
   Strength 9 (-1)
   Dexterity 14 (+2)
   Constitution 10 (+0)
   Intelligence 13 (+1)
   Wisdom 15 (+2)
   Charisma 12 (+1)

Class Progression:
   Fast 2
   Dedicated 1

Skills (All Core), synergies & equipment bonuses not included:
   Animal Handling +5 ranks +1 Cha +1 Empathy Feat = +7
   Craft (leatherworking) + 5 ranks + 1 Int = +6
   Knowledge (religion) +4 ranks +1 Int = +5
   Diplomacy +1 rank +1 Cha +1 Empathy Feat = +3
   Profession (husbandry) +5 ranks +2 Wis = +7
   Riding (ground) +5 ranks +2 Dex = +7
   Spot +5 ranks +2 Wis = +7
   Sense Motive +1 rank +2 Wis +1 Empathy Feat = +4
   Survival +5 ranks +2 Wis = +7

Feats:
   Armor Proficiency (light)
   Mounted Combat
   Personal Firearms Proficiency
   Point Blank Shot
   Simple Weapon Proficiency
   Track

Talents:
   Evasion
   Empathy

Other Stats:
   BAB +1
   Base Fort +1
   Base Ref +2 +2 Dex = +4
   Base Will +1 +2 Wis = +3
   Defense +5
   Reputation +1
   HP 17

Equipment:
      Suit Pockets: Pocket knife (1d2?), Pocket watch, & Matches
      Horse with saddle, tack, large saddlebags
      Bedroll w/spare suit
      Coil of Rope
      Canteen
      Bible
      Hunting knife w/sheath, 1d4 19-20
      Matched pair of revolvers w/gun belt, 2d6, 50 rounds
      Writing kit: steel pen, ink bottle, paper
      Leather repair tools
      Telescope
      Machete w/sheath, 1d6 19-20


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 3, 2005)

Solomon Cane's short bio should be the template you all follow. It is short, yet descriptive, without tying my hands.

I would like for everyone to have their characters finalized today, and please post the final version to the latter parts of this thread with FINAL: (YOUR CHARACTER NAME) in the subject-- just to make sure I grab exactly the right one.

I'm looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 3, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> .22 Pepperbox




Six cylinder.

Range 20, d6.



> Hunting knife
> 1d4, 19-20 x2




I've allowed others to have a larger (d6) Bowie knife, which you can also have, if you want. This blade seems a little shorter and might be easier to conceal.

I should also mention you'll all have machetes before we start...


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 3, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Six cylinder.
> 
> I should also mention you'll all have machetes before we start...




Is a machete a simple weapon?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 3, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> Is a machete a simple weapon?




I'd say it would have to be. That will probably mean its profile should be something like this:

1d6, 19-20, x2. (Size M, slashing)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 3, 2005)

Solomon, one minute your pics are there, the next minute they're gone.

Are you still looking for a good pic?


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 3, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Solomon, one minute your pics are there, the next minute they're gone.
> 
> Are you still looking for a good pic?




Just editing on the fly.

If you use just one on character sheet, use the first one (jpg title "...-1").


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 3, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Edit: Found a good mini, still looking for a decent image, but the minin captures him well.




Fenris, in a pinch, I can deal with the mini-- but I would prefer a picture. 

How's this guy grab you?

http://www.rorkesdriftvc.com/defenders/bourne.htm

(And yes, you'll probably be a Colour Sergeant... fits the Tough/Charismatic profile, I think!)

I am sure if you do some google image searching you can find more vets of Rourke's Drift, in particular, that will be well suited to what you want.

This guy's a bit ponce for my tastes.
http://hometown.aol.co.uk/peribee/myhomepage/walter1.jpg

Ooh!
http://www.callawayfamily.org/images/williamcallaway.jpg

Fine choice if you like Fat Bastard.
http://www.paulfrecker.com/pictureDetails.cfm?pagetype=home&typeID=3&ID=1116

Henry T. Reed, known to his fellows as "Stinky."
http://www.paulfrecker.com/pictureDetails.cfm?pagetype=home&typeID=3&ID=1102

Heck, that whole website is dedicated to 19th century photography. Everybody could probably find something there.


----------



## Old One (Aug 3, 2005)

*Brigitta Nielson (Final)*

_*Brigitta Nielson*_

Briggita might be considered a nice girl...if it wasn't for her unhealthy fascination with cadavers.  Classically trained the finest medical school in Vienna, her talents are wasted on occult mummery and grave-robbing.  Despite her fascination with things no longer living, she is a first-rate surgeon when she puts her mind to it.

Her obsession with death and dying has led her to various battlefields around Europe, where she has become somewhat of an expert in a variety of battlefield injuries.  In addition, she has gained a decent knowledge in the latest killing instruments of the day.  Although she is a wisp of girl, years of hauling corpses about as given her strength that belies her size.

Smart 3
Reputation: +1
Action Points: ???
Speed: 30 ft
Initiative: +6

S:13  
D:14 
C:12 
I:16 
W:8 
Ch:10

Hit Points: 17 (7+5+5)
MDT: 12
BAB: +1
Defense: +1

*Saving Throws (Base)*

Fort: +2 (1)
Ref: +3 (1)
Will: +1 (2)

*Core Skills (Ranks)*  

Craft (Medical Instruments): +10 (6 ranks + 3 INT Bonus + 1 Craft Synergy)
Knowledge (Anatomy): +9 (5 ranks + 3 INT Bonus + 1 Knowledge Synergy)
Profession (Physician): +5 (6 ranks - 1 WIS Penalty)
Healing: +12 (6 ranks + 3 Skill Focus Bonus + 2 Knowledge Bonus + 2 Profession Bonus - 1 WIS Penalty)
Forgery: +8 (5 rainks + 3 INT Bonus)
Knowledge (Herbalism): +9 (5 ranks + 3 INT Bonus + 1 Knowledge Synergy Bonus)
Search: +9 (6 ranks + 3 INT Bonus)
Disable Device: +11 (5 ranks + 3 INT Bonus + 3 Savant Bonus)
Research: +8 (5 ranks + 3 INT Bonus)
Craft (Poison): +12 (6 ranks + 3 INT Bonus + 2 Knowledge: Herbalism Bonus + 1 Craft Synergy Bonus)
Ride: +7 (5 ranks + 2 DEX Bonus)
Concentration: +7 (6 ranks +1 CON Bonus)
Spellcraft: +9 (6 ranks + 3 INT Bonus)

*Feats*  

Simple Weapons Proficiency
Skill Focus (Healing)
Surgery
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Improved Initiative

*Talents:*  

Savant (Disable Device)
Magical Adept (Arcane)

*Weapons*

1 Webley Bulldog Revolver (.45 for simplicity)
D 2d6, Range 30 (snubnose)

2 Surgical Cleavers (MW, if allowed)
D 1d4, 19-20, x2

*Equimpent:* 

Medical/Surgical Kit (MW, if allowed)
Writing satchel w/ pens, inks and various "official" letterheads
Compact digging tool w/interchangable shovel/pick head
Herbal/Poison field kit
Magnifying Spectacles (delicate, designed for operating room use)
Traveling Clothes
"Official" Doctor's Clothes (Vienna Surgical Style)

~ OO


PS - The pic is still on the front page...


----------



## Old One (Aug 3, 2005)

When are we shooting to get started?  I will be traveling most of today and tomorrow and will have limited connectivity.  I should be good to go after mid-day on Friday.

~ OO


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll actually be out-of-touch from mid-day Friday through this weekend.
Next Monday forward looks free and clear.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 3, 2005)

If we can get the characters all finished up, then I will prepare the "Introduction" over the weekend and you all can dive in starting Monday evening or Tuesday. 

Below I have attached "miniature scale" counters for all of the characters so far.

Please download all of them to a convenient Slavelords PbP folder. I will use them for creating maps and you may also make use of them yourselves for the same purpose.

I have larger versions saved as well if anyone needs one.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 3, 2005)

*Final: T. Rawley Sutton*

The son of a rancher, T. Rawley's strength of character and mind have kept him alive more times than he can count. As a cavalry soldier, he found that his seemingly innate understanding of people won him fast friends (and sometimes mortal enemies). T. Rawley took sick during an operation down south and spent over a year recovering, though he never gained back his 'ranch hand' strength, a fact that still bothers him to this day. 

Transforming his empathic strengths into a career, T. Rawley became a war and political correspondant, traveling the country, and the globe, bringing emotional first-hand accounts of the horrors of war to a hungry audience. 

(image already uploaded...)
---------------------------------
Dedicated 3
Reputation +1
Action Points: 
Speed 30 feet
Initiative +2
STR 8 -1
DEX 14 +2
CON 12 +1
INT 14 +2
WIS 15 +2
CHA 10 +0

Hit Points: 17
MDT: 12
BAB +2
Defense +2

Saving Throws
Fort +3
Ref +3
Will +4

Core Skills (ranks)

Bluff 5 (5) (+3 with Empathy)
Craft (Writing) 8 (6) 
Gather Information 7 (5)
Handle Animal 5 (5) (+3 with Empathy)
Knowledge (Streetwise) 7 (5)
Profession (Newspaperman) 4 (2) 
Ride 8 (4)
Search 7 (5)
Sense Motive 10 (5) (+3 with Empathy)

Untrained w/ Synergy: 
Diplomacy +4 (+3 with Empathy)
Sleight of Hand +4
Appraise +2 (+4 for writing)

Languages: English, Spanish, Portuguese

Feats
Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium)
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapons Proficiency

1st Level
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Skill Focus (Sense Motive)

2nd Level
Mounted Combat (Dedicated)

3rd Level
Mounted Shot

Talents
Empathy
Intuition (3/day)

Equipment
Colt .45 Peacemaker (Colt SA Army Handgun)
D 2d6, Range 30.

.22 Pepperbox (in a small holster in his coat)
Six cylinder.
Range 20, D 1d6.

Hunting knife
1d4, 19-20 x2

Machete
1d6 19-20
Messenger bag (writing materials, extra ammo, comb, pomade, jerky, tobacco, rolling papers, matches, coins, Colt pistol)

Saddlebags (extra ammo, canteen, extra food, extra clothes, other survival junk)
Bedroll (2 blankets)

Saddle and tack
Horse
Outfit (town) (Black suit with white shirt and black string tie, hair pomade, hand-tooled Mexican boots with silver trim and Sun device, gray short-brimmed Stetson)

(trail) (Dungarees, heavy shirt, undershirt, suspenders, gray short-brimmed Stetson, work boots - coat, work gloves, and longjohns as per the season)


----------



## ragboy (Aug 3, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> If we can get the characters all finished up, then I will prepare the "Introduction" over the weekend and you all can dive in starting Monday evening or Tuesday.




I'm out Friday afternoon to Monday, as well. Going to Six Flags!


----------



## nakia (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry to be the slacker.  I got to work this morning and my computer was in a pile outside my office.  I was alarmed for a moment, but realized I was just getting a new desk (I've only been here two weeks.  I don't think they would kick me out yet).  I'm about to post a rough draft of Teddy Carlyle and will wait for comments/suggestions.  Then we'll have the final done by tonight.

Next week, my brother is getting married, so I'll be away from Wed afternoon until Sunday night.


----------



## nakia (Aug 3, 2005)

Teddy Carlyle (draft)

Tough 2/Strong 1
Reputation +0
Action Points:
Speed 30 feet
Initiative +0
STR 15 +2
DEX 12 +1
CON 14 +2
INT 13 +1
WIS 9 -1
CHA 10 +0

Hit Points: 27
MDT: 14
BAB +3
Defense +3

Saving Throws
Fort +3
Ref +1
Will -1

Core Skills (ranks)

Hide 7 (6)
Slight of Hand 7 (6)
Craft: Engines? 
Knowledge: Streetwise
Profession: Machinist
Intimidate: 6 (6)
Move Silently 7 (6)

Languages: English

Feats
Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium)
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Martial Wepon Proficiency (baseball bat -- treat as war club?)

1st Level
Endurance
Brawl

2nd Level
Die Hard (tough)

Talents
Robust
Melee Smash

Equipment
Baseball Bat (treat as war club d8, 20/x3, M, Range 10)
Pipe wrench (club?)

Heavy leather coat (+1 AC)

Meachanics tools (wrenches, sockets, pliers, etc)

Duffel bag

LunchBox

------------------------------------

Teddy's from the Bronx, son of Irish immigrants.  He occasionaly finds work as a steamfitter or general mechanic.  He's got a bit of a drinking problem, which gets him into lots of fights.  One of these fights (against four other knife-wielding guys from Queens) left him near death in a back alley, where he was found by Brigitte.  She sewed him up and now he helps her out -- he's a sneaky guy despite his size.

---------------------------------------------

Teddy is open for comments and criticism.  Ways to make him better?  Equipment he needs?  Did I forget something or calculate wrongly?  Should I take rage instead of Robust?


----------



## ragboy (Aug 3, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Feats
> Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium)
> Shield Proficiency
> Simple Weapons Proficiency
> ...




You need one more feat. Love the lunchbox and the 'war club.'


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 3, 2005)

Teddy Carlyle (draft)

Tough 2/Strong 1
Reputation +0
Action Points:
Speed 30 feet
Initiative +1 (+1 Dex)

STR 15 +2
DEX 12 +1
CON 14 +2
INT 13 +1
WIS 9 -1
CHA 10 +0

Hit Points: 2729 (+10 Tough-1, +6 Tough-2, +5 Strong-1, +6 CON, +2 Robust)
MDT: 14
BAB +2 (Tough +1, Strong +1)
Defense +3

Saving Throws
Fort +5 (Tough +2, Strong +1, CON +2)
Ref +1
Will -1

Core Skills (ranks)

Hide 7 (6)
Slight of Hand 7 (6)
Craft: Engines?  Mechanical
Knowledge: Streetwise
Profession: Machinist (I'm not sure there's that much of a call for this in 1875 or so. Would a machinist have been called a machinist in 1875? I don't have any major objection to it other than on those terms.)
Intimidate: 6 (6)
Move Silently 7 (6)
I need to know all of your core skills, even if you didn't put ranks in them. You should have 9 core skills: 1 Craft, 1 Profession, 1 Knowledge, and 6 of your choice. So you need two more core skills.

Languages: English

Feats
Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium)
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Martial Wepon Proficiency (baseball bat -- treat as war club?)
1) Unless you want an actual martial (military) melee weapon, then you should switch this out for Personal Firearms Proficiency. 

2) You only need Simple Weapon Proficiency to use a club (even a baseball bat).

3) A baseball bat would not qualify as a war club.

1st Level
Endurance
Brawl

2nd Level
Die Hard (tough)

Talents
Robust
Melee Smash

Equipment
Baseball Bat (treat as war club d8, 20/x3, M, Range 10)
Pipe wrench
Both of these weapons would just be clubs: d6 damage, 20, x3. The baseball bat might qualify as mw.

Heavy leather coat (+1 AC)

Meachanics tools (wrenches, sockets, pliers, etc)

Duffel bag

LunchBox

------------------------------------

Teddy's from the Bronx, son of Irish immigrants.  He occasionaly finds work as a steamfitter or general mechanic.  He's got a bit of a drinking problem, which gets him into lots of fights.  One of these fights (against four other knife-wielding guys from Queens) left him near death in a back alley, where he was found by Brigitte.  She sewed him up and now he helps her out -- he's a sneaky guy despite his size.

---------------------------------------------

Teddy is open for comments and criticism.  Ways to make him better?  Equipment he needs?  Did I forget something or calculate wrongly?  Should I take rage instead of Robust?
Rage is an advanced talent. You'd have to be Tough 3 to take it. But I would put it on my list for next level!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm sitting here fighting an urge to advance to 1880 so that Fenris' character can have seen some "Zulu" action...

http://www.rorkesdriftvc.com/myths/menofharlech.mp3


----------



## Fenris (Aug 3, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here fighting an urge to advance to 1880 so that Fenris' character can have seen some "Zulu" action...
> 
> http://www.rorkesdriftvc.com/myths/menofharlech.mp3




Well the 1850's put him in the Crimean War.

Thanks for the pics Wulf. My google-fu is weak. I was looking for Zulu war, not Rouke's Drift and the Crimean War. I will put up a pic and a short bio today.

Looks like I found my drinking buddy though!


----------



## nakia (Aug 3, 2005)

Wulf, thanks for the edits and help.  I'll take personal firearms and get him a gun of somekind.  Maybe a shotgun?

Since he gets one more feat, I'm thinking of Improved Unarmed Strike.  Does that "stack" with brawl?  Or do those operate seperately -- brawl when he's doing nonlethal dmg (and taking AoO) and Imp. Unarmed Strike when doing lethal (and not taking AoO)?

Or maybe I should take Iron Will, since right now Teddy is a prime possession/charm/go insane from the monsters candidate.

I hope Old One is cool with me connecting with his character.

And, Fenris, Teddy likes beer a lot, but is really partial to Jameson's when he can afford it.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 3, 2005)

Old One, can you pls post the breakdown of your skill totals for me? Synergy, savant, etc.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 3, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Wulf, thanks for the edits and help.  I'll take personal firearms and get him a gun of somekind.  Maybe a shotgun?




I was noticing that nobody had a scattergun. 



> Since he gets one more feat, I'm thinking of Improved Unarmed Strike.  Does that "stack" with brawl?




It doesn't stack. Pick one style or the other. Personal I'd go Improved Brawl.



> Or maybe I should take Iron Will, since right now Teddy is a prime possession/charm/go insane from the monsters candidate.




There is nothing wrong with taking those saving throw boosters. The feat you are taking is technically your 3rd level feat, which means you can take anything at all. Since Iron Will isn't going to come up for you as a bonus feat for one of your current classes, now's a good time.

Conversely, Improved Brawl is available to both Strong and Tough.



> I hope Old One is cool with me connecting with his character.




I'll be connecting everyone to everyone else before we start, so I hope _everybody_ is cool with it. We'll be getting you guys into the adventure rather quickly, so don't worry about roleplaying a bunch of stuff I'd rather shove into the backstory-- and that includes your connections to each other.

Suffice to say everybody's character is free to think for themselves, but that the group has a cooperative (if not necessarily friendly) dynamic before we even start.


----------



## nakia (Aug 3, 2005)

Teddy Carlyle (Final)

Teddy's from the Bronx, the 4th son of Irish immigrants. He occasionaly finds work as a steamfitter or general mechanic. He's got a bit of a drinking problem, which gets him into lots of fights. One of these fights (against four other knife-wielding guys from Queens) left him near death in a back alley, where he was found by Brigitte. She sewed him up and now he helps her out -- he's a sneaky guy despite his size.  What he lacks in judgment and empathy, he makes up for in brute strength.

Quotes: "Youse guys got some kinda problem wid me?"
"Damn, Brig.  Dis one's a might heavy, ain't he?  Can't we jus take da wee one?

Tough 2/Strong 1
Reputation +0
Action Points:
Speed 30 feet
Initiative +1 (+1 Dex)

STR 15 +2
DEX 12 +1
CON 14 +2
INT 13 +1
WIS 9 -1
CHA 10 +0

Hit Points: 29 
MDT: 14
BAB +2 
Defense +3

Saving Throws
Fort +5 
Ref +1
Will +2

Core Skills (ranks)

Hide 7 (6)
Slight of Hand 7 (6)
Craft:  Mechanical
Knowledge: Streetwise
Profession: Steamfitter
Intimidate: 6 (6)
Move Silently 7 (6)
Search
Disable Device

Languages: English

Feats
Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium)
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Personal Firearms Proficiency


1st Level
Endurance
Brawl

2nd Level
Die Hard (tough)

3rd level
Iron Will

Talents
Robust
Melee Smash

Equipment
Baseball Bat (MW Club)
Pipe wrench
Scattergun
Cleaver (for the bodies)

Heavy leather coat (+1 AC)

Meachanics tools (wrenches, sockets, pliers, etc)

Duffel bag

LunchBox


----------



## Fenris (Aug 4, 2005)

*Final: John Haskins*

Final: John Haskins
Everyone always said John Haskins would end up a solider or a criminal, some said both! John escaped from enough juvenile hijinks to make it into the British army. The life of a solider fits John well though. Action, adventure, exotic locations, opportuities for profit.......

John rose in the ranks quickly making colour sergeant in four years of service in several tours of duty. His leadership qualities were readily apparent to his superiour officers; he exhibts an unflinching courage and tenacity as well as a natural ability to cheer his comrades. He has never let his colours be sullied and has rallied his men in several near defeats.

John does have a repuation as a ladies man and a smooth talker. He is always out and about, talking his way into someone's house for a home-cooked meal, finessing his way into a commisioned officer's party or convincing people to donate goods for his "poor" soldiers.

Char 1/Tough 2
Reputation +2
Action Points
Speed
Initiative +2

STR 12
DEX 14
CON 15
INT 10
WIS 8
CHA 14

Hit Points 26
MDT: 18
BAB +1
Defense +2

Saving Throws
Fort +5
Ref +3
Will +1 

Core Skills (ranks)
Craft: Firearms +0(0)
Knowledge: Tactics +2(2)
Profession: Soldier +1(2)
Spot +3(4)
Survival +3(4)
Bluff +7 (5)
Ride +6(4)
Intimidate +7(5)
Gather Information +6(4)
Diplomacy +6(4)

Feats
Armor Proficiency Light
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Iron Will
Improved Damage Threshold
Endurance

Talents
Charm
Robust

Equipment
.45 single action breech loader rifle 2d10
70 rounds .45 rifle ammo (standard issue)
Bayonet d6 20 x2
pistol
pistol ammo 20 rounds
Survival pack (compass, flints etc)
Hunting knife d6 19-20 x2
Standard issue uniform
Tent
Blanket

Note I added a pistol since I made sergeant  I will leave it to Solomon Cane to figure out what kind and Wulf for damage.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 4, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> And, Fenris, Teddy likes beer a lot, but is really partial to Jameson's when he can afford it.




"Stick with me Teddy, and I can get you all the Jameson's you want. Now just how many of those guys can you take on?"

John Haskin's new favorite phrase


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 4, 2005)

5 out of 6 character sheets are ready for peer review:

http://www.badaxegames.com/mm/pdf/SL/SL-charsheets.pdf

Hjorimir needs to post a final version.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 4, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> 5 out of 6 character sheets are ready for peer review:
> 
> http://www.badaxegames.com/mm/pdf/SL/SL-charsheets.pdf
> 
> Hjorimir needs to post a final version.




Wulf: Rawley should have a 10 total in Sense Motive (+3 for Skill Focus). Also, I don't know what the ruling is on synergy bonuses, but I believe he should have the following additional synergy bonuses (some of them I wasn't sure if they were conditional or not): 

knowledge (streetwise) 5 ranks = +2 in Gather Information
Handle Animal 5 ranks = +2 Ride

Other than that, looks good.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 4, 2005)

Wulf: Looks like i forgot my synergy bonuses as well. 5 ranks in Bluff gives +2 synergy on Intimidate and Diplomacy. It can wait unitl I level if it's a big deal.

Fenris


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 4, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Wulf: Rawley should have a 10 total in Sense Motive (+3 for Skill Focus). Also, I don't know what the ruling is on synergy bonuses, but I believe he should have the following additional synergy bonuses (some of them I wasn't sure if they were conditional or not):
> 
> knowledge (streetwise) 5 ranks = +2 in Gather Information
> Handle Animal 5 ranks = +2 Ride
> ...




Ok, got it. Counting Empathy, I actually have you at +13 Sense Motive. 

That will come in handy, I am guessing-- and perhaps give you a reason to sneak a little of your player knowledge into your character knowledge from time to time.

However, because empathy takes 1 minute to "charge," I have not added it into the totals.

You also missed the Sense Motive synergy bonus to Diplomacy.

Although I don't expect it to be relevant, I've given you a synergy bonus to your profession based on your 5 ranks of Gather Information and Craft: Writing.

(I'd count your 5 ranks of Bluff, too-- if you worked for the New York Times.)

I've updated the pdf, pls check it again when you have time.

I encourage everyone to check their sheets for missing synergies-- a little oversight now might save you an action point later.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 4, 2005)

All character sheets are now available (including Hjorimir's Bill Brown).

I made quite a few changes/clarifications to everyone's firearms-- quite a few had cut-and-paste errors showing a 19-20 crit range. Suffice to say-- no.


Wulf


----------



## Hjorimir (Aug 4, 2005)

Lookin' good.


----------



## solomoncane (Aug 4, 2005)

*Hambrick's Character Sheet*

Wulf--

Look's good except for a few skill bonuses:
INT bonus is not added to Craft.
Handle Animal synergy to Ride.
If you're feeling generous, possible Profession (husbandry) synergy to Handle Animal & Ride.

If you're adding in equipment bonuses:
MW tools add to Craft.
Telescope could add to Spot under distance circumstances (or could simply reduce penalties/DC).
Otherwise these could be applied as needed, of course.


----------



## nakia (Aug 4, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Please download all of them to a convenient Slavelords PbP folder. I will use them for creating maps and you may also make use of them yourselves for the same purpose.




Why do all the images have the names of their characters attached except Teddy's?  His just saves as "goon."


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 4, 2005)

The game thread is active and available here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2467092#post2467092

And... we're off!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 4, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Why do all the images have the names of their characters attached except Teddy's?  His just saves as "goon."




It's for luck.


----------



## nakia (Aug 4, 2005)

Great intro, Wulf!  Do we only post in-game comments on that thread, and save our out of game comments for this one?

In fact, being a complete Play by Post novice, any sort of rules of the road would be helpful to me.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 4, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Great intro, Wulf!




Thank you! 

Hopefully there's enough there that you guys aren't completely aimless and adrift.



> Do we only post in-game comments on that thread, and save our out of game comments for this one?




If it is a purely meta out of game comment, post it here.

If it is an ooc comment, but should properly be over there (ie, "I reload my pistol,") then... well, we'll decide together. Offhand I'd say to put it in a spoiler block (sblock on, /sblock off)



> In fact, being a complete Play by Post novice, any sort of rules of the road would be helpful to me.




Me too! Let's see what happens!

There's a sticky post at the top of that forum and this forum with some general guidelines.

For die rolls-- unless someone can find me a good online die roller-- I will be handling all the die rolls, I guess.


Wulf


----------



## Fenris (Aug 4, 2005)

Wulf, 
Did you ever peg a year? At least a decade?

Fenris


----------



## ragboy (Aug 4, 2005)

Really liking the character dynamics that have been established. Good intro. 



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> For die rolls-- unless someone can find me a good online die roller-- I will be handling all the die rolls, I guess.




There's the one over at pbem.com that mails the results to a person of your choice. Not sure if you've used it or like it. I don't know of another one. I prefer the DM make all the rolls, since it tends to speed things up (or that's been my experience running and playing in PBEM games).


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 4, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Wulf,
> Did you ever peg a year? At least a decade?
> 
> Fenris





Nope, sure didn't.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 5, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> There's the one over at pbem.com that mails the results to a person of your choice. Not sure if you've used it or like it. I don't know of another one. I prefer the DM make all the rolls, since it tends to speed things up (or that's been my experience running and playing in PBEM games).




Unless someone specifically wants to roll, I'll do the rolling.

I don't mind either way.

Any life-and-death stuff-- which can include anytime you spend an action point, unless you say otherwise-- you can "roll" it yourself using any verifiable die-roller.


----------



## nakia (Aug 5, 2005)

Just to let everyone know, I'll be away from my computer until Sunday evening, so Teddy will be keeping quiet for a bit.  If he needs to punch something, including the British officer, he's up for that.


----------



## Old One (Aug 5, 2005)

Just checking in for a (very) quick visit.  I will read intro tonight.  Wulf, do you still need a breakdown on skills (w/synergy, etc, spelled out).  I will be on later tonight (probably after 10 PM EST).

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Aug 5, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Just to let everyone know, I'll be away from my computer until Sunday evening, so Teddy will be keeping quiet for a bit.  If he needs to punch something, including the British officer, he's up for that.





Bad Teddy, Bad! No Jameson's for you!   Keep in mind I have 2 levels of Tough too you know


----------



## Old One (Aug 6, 2005)

*Did I miss a post or e-mail?*

Did I miss a post or e-mail with the map on it?

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 6, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Did I miss a post or e-mail with the map on it?
> 
> ~ OO




It's in the game thread, first post, under the spoiler button.

I only need skills broken down if you have reviewed your character sheet PDF and find any problems.


----------



## Old One (Aug 6, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> It's in the game thread, first post, under the spoiler button.
> 
> I only need skills broken down if you have reviewed your character sheet PDF and find any problems.




Wulf,

I broke down the skills in the Brigitta (Final) post.  Change to PC sheet should be:

Heal 12 (6 ranks + 3 Skill Focus + 2 Professionhysician Synergy + 2 Knowledge:Anatomy Synergy - 1 WIS Penalty

Craft Medical Devices 10 (6 ranks + 3 INT Bonus + 1 Craft Synergy)

Craft Poisons 12 (6 ranks + 3 INT Bonus + 1 Craft Synergy + 2 Knowledge:Herbalism Bonus)

Knowledge:Herbalism 9 (5 ranks + 3 INT Bonus + 1 Knowledge Synergy)

Knowledge:Anatomy 9 (5 ranks + 3 INT Bonus +1 Knowledge Synergy)

I think that is it...

~ OO


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 9, 2005)

Reading the game, it strikes me that having a metatag that could be imbedded in the post that would roll the die once the post was submitted would be cool.  Something like 'I make a Spot checkl and get a <Roll=d20+5>'.  You'd just have to disallow rolls made in edited posts.


----------



## nakia (Aug 9, 2005)

Wulf, 

Since I've been using ENWorld to email you, I don't actually have your email address (for the dice server).  You can send it to me at nickadams97 AT yahoo DOT com or just let me know how else I can find it.

Thanks!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 16, 2005)

Just FYI, I've finally gotten around to updating and uploading Brigitta's corrected character sheet.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 17, 2005)

Holy criminy Crap! Very nice. I never thought about how much nastier a swarm would be if they were in the water... You're evil. Evil I tell you.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 17, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Holy criminy Crap! Very nice. I never thought about how much nastier a swarm would be if they were in the water... You're evil. Evil I tell you.




Don't thank me. Thank Expeditious Retreat Press (with hat tip to BryonD).


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Don't thank me. Thank Expeditious Retreat Press (with hat tip to BryonD).




double post


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Don't thank me. Thank Expeditious Retreat Press (with hat tip to BryonD).




Thanks for nothing Expeditious Retreat Press and ByronD


----------



## ragboy (Aug 17, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Don't thank me. Thank Expeditious Retreat Press (with hat tip to BryonD).




I didn't think I was thanking anyone. But, I agree with Fenris' sentiment. 

I'm definitely using this in some game that I construct for the express purpose of having a similar scene. Sitting on a horse as it's being devoured under you! Aaaah! And the horse is screaming! Has anyone here actually heard a horse scream? Even the description in All Quiet on the Western Front doesn't do that horrible sound justice.  *shudder*


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2005)

I vote we find a new dice roller. Irony games' hates me. Talk about malicious programming, sheesh.


----------



## BryonD (Aug 18, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Thanks for nothing Expeditious Retreat Press and ByronD




I'm here to please.    

BTW, I'm having a blast reading along!  
I almost wish I hadn't been through the book already.

Though I really didn't prep the later stuff.  So maybe someone will die at jussst the right time. 
Heh...


----------



## Old One (Aug 18, 2005)

*Just for planning purposes...*

Hey Gang,

I will be completely out-of-touch from 9/16 (after midday) through 9/25 (early evening) due to a trip out of country during which I probably won't have any internet access.  I just wanted to toss this out for some advance planning as/if needed (assuming, of course, that Brigitta doesn't get eaten in the next 2 or 3 posts).

Wulf, I don't know if you want to take auditions for an "understudy" to play Brigitta or handle it some other way.

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Hey Gang,
> 
> I will be completely out-of-touch from 9/16 (after midday) through 9/25 (early evening) due to a trip out of country during which I probably won't have any internet access.




I myself will be out of touch during this time (actually before and after this date). Well, I mean, somebody's gonna be touching me, I hope, but it won't be you guys.

I'll give you exact dates I will be away before I head off.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> You're evil. Evil I tell you.




You think I'm evil now, just wait until somebody pees in the river.


----------



## nakia (Aug 18, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> You think I'm evil now, just wait until somebody pees in the river.




AHHHHH!!!  

What would be horrible is if, while fleeing from the swarm of fish, you accidentally lost bladder control.  Talk about double-whammy Rat Bastardness.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2005)

Just to delight our Rat-Bastard GM more, I will confess I had a nightmare about this game last night. I won't reveal what it was until later so as not to give him ideas.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 20, 2005)

*Pause?*

Are we paused and I just missed it? Or are we waiting on someone?


----------



## Old One (Aug 21, 2005)

*Is this thing on?*

Hello?  Hello?  Is there anybody out there (add Pink Floydish reverb).

~ OO


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 24, 2005)

<nods>

Just catching up on the game.  Apparently Old One did not learn the lesson of the Pond of Doom.  When you see water, flee!


----------



## Old One (Aug 24, 2005)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> <nods>
> 
> Just catching up on the game.  Apparently Old One did not learn the lesson of the Pond of Doom.  When you see water, flee!




[Old One tries to look smug]

Well, Brigitta did roll an 18 on her "random STR check" roll, which gave her a 21 on her swim roll (+1 STR bonus and +2 AP burn).  Fortunately, she got to make a swim roll, since her "random DEX check" roll which I sent Wulf (just in case) was a natural 1...bleah!

I can't wait until I blow my first spell-casting check !

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Sep 1, 2005)

What's everyone's status for the long weekend coming up? I'll be around, but let me know if we're calling a pause...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 1, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> What's everyone's status for the long weekend coming up? I'll be around, but let me know if we're calling a pause...




I am mostly around, actually. I was wondering why there's no update to the Game thread, since the ball is clearly in the PCs court.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 1, 2005)

I am here and will be around for the weekend. I am trying to let the party catch up though  and not get ahead of them since we haven't heard from a few players yet.


----------



## ragboy (Sep 1, 2005)

Ya. Since Rawley has no skills to provide for the arcane-druggy campsite, I was just going to have him stand around until the other two laggers catch up.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, solomoncane is around-- logging in to ENworld pretty regular-- but I couldn't tell you why he hasn't posted to the game thread in a couple of days.

He's due to run afoul of the "One post a day" minimum.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 2, 2005)

Need an understudy?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 2, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Need an understudy?




Yep, I was thinking the same thing. It's been almost 5 days since solomoncane's last post. He hasn't posted since the group entered the cave.

Bryon, if you're comfortable with the fact that he might return at any moment, you can step into Joshua Hambrick's shoes starting now.

I want to give solomoncane the opportunity to update us on his status, whether he's still playing, on hiatus, dropping out entirely, stuck in a hurricane, etc. (It looks like he was logged in to ENworld as late as yesterday morning so I don't think he's in any kind of dire straits like that, but he did mention some personal issues. We'll give him a chance to sort it all out.)

EDIT: Make sure you subscribe to this thread and the game thread; make sure you email me to let me know your "Spoiler Status" as well. The link to Joshua's character sheet is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 2, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Bryon, if you're comfortable with the fact that he might return at any moment, you can step into Joshua Hambrick's shoes starting now.



No problem.

I'll e-mail you shortly.


----------



## nakia (Sep 2, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> What's everyone's status for the long weekend coming up? I'll be around, but let me know if we're calling a pause...




I'll be away from the computer Saturday and Sunday (as usual), but will be in the office Monday.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 6, 2005)

*Hello?*

Everyone have a nice weekend?


----------



## nakia (Sep 7, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Everyone have a nice weekend?




Pretty good.  Went to the Clemson/Texas A&M football game.

I'm enjoying this game a lot so far.  It's my only gaming fix.

Too bad we're all about to get eaten!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 7, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying this game a lot so far.  It's my only gaming fix.




On that note-- everybody else enjoying it ok? 

As much as I am enjoying the cool 'fog of war' maps and everything, I am afraid it's slowing the game down too much. I might try things a bit differently as we move forward-- less noodley with the maps and even more story-focused. 

I'm open to suggestions on this or any other issues.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 7, 2005)

Can't say to much as I just jumped in.  But I was jealously reading along beforehand.

I'm impressed by the maps, but was wondering how much effort they took.
I don't think the continously updated maps are needed.
I'll never complain about them.  But we can get by fine without and an occasional snapshot would be plenty.  

In other words, do them exactly as much as you're own enjoyment makes it worthwhile.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 7, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> I'm impressed by the maps, but was wondering how much effort they took.




No effort at all. 3 minutes per update, tops.

When I say they are slowing things down, I mean only in the sense that they might be channeling you guys into a dungeon-crawly frame of mind.

For example, for the next update, I could very well just say that you guys make a tour of the room, and then just post the entire map at once.

I definitely think it's neat to use the maps and 'build suspense' as interesting things are revealed by torchlight (such as Haskins', "Wait! What's that on the floor over there!?"), but not at the expense of taking years of real time to finish this adventure. 

On the other hand, as those of you who have read the adventure know, this is probably the most dungeon-crawly part of the whole book, so we might as well enjoy it while we can. I don't think we're going to be particularly map-driven in later Books.

I dunno, whatever you guys think. If the current pace of the game is ok for you guys, it's ok with me.


Wulf


----------



## ragboy (Sep 7, 2005)

It's going a bit slow for me, but I'm impatient... That being said, sorry for the delay yesterday. Had some family stuff come up and couldn't post...


----------



## BryonD (Sep 7, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> No effort at all. 3 minutes per update, tops.
> 
> When I say they are slowing things down, I mean only in the sense that they might be channeling you guys into a dungeon-crawly frame of mind.




Ah, I hadn't thought about it that way.
That is a good point.



> For example, for the next update, I could very well just say that you guys make a tour of the room, and then just post the entire map at once.
> 
> I definitely think it's neat to use the maps and 'build suspense' as interesting things are revealed by torchlight (such as Haskins', "Wait! What's that on the floor over there!?"), but not at the expense of taking years of real time to finish this adventure.
> 
> ...




I'd say use your own judgement there.  
If there a pay-off to the search, then go for it.

When we searched down the wing there turned out to be nothing there.  You jumped in and cut that short before the long weekend.  I think that was a good move.  

In the future, my suggestion would be that you take that authority to jump the party through some non-action areas as you think best serves the plot.  With a few bluffs or whatever to keep us on our toes of course.


----------



## nakia (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm generally in agreement with ByronD; Wulf should use his judgment in revealing the map.

I do, however, like the maps and other visual aids a lot.  It helps me get into the game more than text alone.  I guess I got my fill of text only adventures playing "Zork" back in the day.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I'm generally in agreement with ByronD; Wulf should use his judgment in revealing the map.
> 
> I do, however, like the maps and other visual aids a lot.  It helps me get into the game more than text alone.  I guess I got my fill of text only adventures playing "Zork" back in the day.




I second nakia's (and thus ByronD's) sentiments.


----------



## Old One (Sep 7, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I second nakia's (and thus ByronD's) sentiments.




I triple (or is that quadruple?) the above.  Maps are great and I think Wulf should move things along as he sees fit...I trust him not to screw us too bad !  I am with Nakia right now...this is all the gamin' I am getting...so I am diggin' it.

As a quick aside...I posted earlier in the thread I would be incommunicado from mid-day on 9/16 through 9/25...what is your upcoming travel schedule, Wulf?  Do IRC that your's is a honeymoon trip or am I smokin' crack again?

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 7, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> As a quick aside...I posted earlier in the thread I would be incommunicado from mid-day on 9/16 through 9/25...what is your upcoming travel schedule, Wulf?




That almost exactly overlaps mine. I will be gone from the 15th until... close to October I think.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> That almost exactly overlaps mine. I will be gone from the 15th until... close to October I think.



Ack!,  Gaming Withdrawl! GamingWithdrawl! Sure, he gets us all hooked on his game and then he leaves.....    This is my only gaming as well, and I am having way too much fun. So both of you enjoy your trips. I have to get ready to teach anyway so it won't be that bad a time to spend more time on work.

Have fun and Congrats again Wulf.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 7, 2005)

Enjoy your trips guys.

And Use the Force, Wulf !


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 7, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> And Use the Force, Wulf !




To do _what_, exactly?


----------



## BryonD (Sep 7, 2005)

Think back to an e-mail exchange, maybe you'll remember.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 7, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Think back to an e-mail exchange, maybe you'll remember.




Well, as it stands now, it's definitely going to be a lot harder than bulls-eye'in' a womp rat in my T-16.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 7, 2005)

BTW, I think the pacing this afternoon has been just fine.  Thumbs Up!

Though I wouldn't mind having Bill's sidearm a little closer to the action.
I know Hjorimir is away for a day or so, but let's not keep Bill away from the fun for that.
And I say that from the bottom of my 17 HP, 10 MDT, +1 Fort Save Heart.


----------



## BryonD (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll be traveling this Wednesday and Thursday.  I may have a chance to check in Wed night and probably Thursday night depending on when I get home.
Please don't hold up for me.  Wulf can run as needed.  Two days shouldn't be that much anyway.  I'll try to give a last minute default plan before I go.


----------



## ragboy (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey guys, 

I'll be away from September 30 to at least October 5, possibly through Oct 9. Going to the coast to fish (now that the hurricane has scoured the big warm pond clean). 

Feel free to move Rawley along as needed during that time.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 29, 2005)

I am back and ready to continue. I consider the ball in your court, guys, and will wait for some consensus/impetus to update.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 29, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I am back and ready to continue. I consider the ball in your court, guys, and will wait for some consensus/impetus to update.





Yeah! Hope you had a good time, welcome back.


----------



## ragboy (Sep 30, 2005)

Alright. I'm out of here. See ya'll next week sometime.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll be traveling this afternoon and tomorrow.
I should be able to post this evening from the hotel and late tomorrow after I'm back home.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 17, 2005)

Did I miss something?


----------



## ragboy (Oct 17, 2005)

Nope...


----------



## nakia (Oct 27, 2005)

I have sort of a metagamey question/observation about the game:  In conflict situations, both combat and the face down situation we're now in, we as players are not doing a lot of OOC discussion about strategy and courses of action -- the "table talk" that happen in a face to face game when stuff like this comes up.  Stuff like "sense motive, Rawley!" or "blast him with your shotgun, Teddy!".  These are things that, in the games I've played in and run at least, players just talk across the table about.  It helps to coordinate actions a little better and remind each other of what our own characters' abilities are.

Right now, it seems, we're just reacting to each other's actions based on who happens to post first.  Because we're not all sitting around the table, we don't communicate that well about what we intend to do in given situations.  Spending a few posts or whatever doing some OOC talk would improve our chance of success.

Two questions:
1.  Is Wulf okay with that sort of OOC chatter?  I guess it's a little metagamey, and I've certainly played in games where the tacit rule was "if it's not your turn, you can't say anything to another player".  So if Wulf thinks the OOC chatter is not-kosher, I'm fine with that.
2.  If we want to do more OOC planning and such, what's the best way to accomplish it?  In the game thread?  In this thread?

Anyway, I'm having a lot of fun with the game as it is now.  I just want to stick it to Jack Black in the fedora and am trying to figure out how.


----------



## Old One (Oct 27, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I have sort of a metagamey question/observation about the game:  In conflict situations, both combat and the face down situation we're now in, we as players are not doing a lot of OOC discussion about strategy and courses of action -- the "table talk" that happen in a face to face game when stuff like this comes up.  Stuff like "sense motive, Rawley!" or "blast him with your shotgun, Teddy!".  These are things that, in the games I've played in and run at least, players just talk across the table about.  It helps to coordinate actions a little better and remind each other of what our own characters' abilities are.
> 
> Right now, it seems, we're just reacting to each other's actions based on who happens to post first.  Because we're not all sitting around the table, we don't communicate that well about what we intend to do in given situations.  Spending a few posts or whatever doing some OOC talk would improve our chance of success.
> 
> ...




Nakia,

Good point, since there would be a fair amount of TTalk happening in TTop game.  I probably jumped the gun on my response a bit...but that is probably how B would handle it (snap decisions without much consultation...even if they turn out bad ).

~ OO

PS - Looks like late Wed (11/2) will work best for me if you want to grab a beer in Rock Hill.  Just pick the place and let me know.  I probably won't be back up from Columbia until 8:30 or so.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing, however, it was sort of interesting to have Rawley wonder what the hell Bill is planning (sounds like he's building himself up for a shootout!). Rawley can sense motive, but I didn't really see an opportunity. We know they're threatening and we know the prof knows what we have... Actually, I guess we don't....


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Oct 27, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Two questions:
> 1.  Is Wulf okay with that sort of OOC chatter?




Not only am I fine with it, it's eventually going to be crucial to your success. 

The only issue is that at some point somebody is going to have to step in and let me know when you are done discussing and that it's ok for me to update.

Clearly keeping your character actions from your OOC discussions is pretty important.



> 2.  If we want to do more OOC planning and such, what's the best way to accomplish it?  In the game thread?  In this thread?




Let's just leave it in the game thread. I will automatically assume that anything in RED is OOC.



> I just want to stick it to Jack Black in the fedora and am trying to figure out how.




Geez, what'd he ever do to you guys?


----------



## Old One (Oct 27, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Geez, what'd he ever do to you guys?




Jack Black in a fedora...he is just beggin' to die !

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Oct 27, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Nakia,
> 
> Good point, since there would be a fair amount of TTalk happening in TTop game.  I probably jumped the gun on my response a bit...but that is probably how B would handle it (snap decisions without much consultation...even if they turn out bad ).
> 
> ...




Exit 79  off I-77 is David Lyle blvd.  There are a lot of chain restraunts there.  How about Chilis?


----------



## Old One (Oct 29, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Exit 79  off I-77 is David Lyle blvd.  There are a lot of chain restraunts there.  How about Chilis?




Chili's has beer, right?  

Sounds good...let's plan on ~ 8:30 or so.

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Oct 31, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Chili's has beer, right?
> 
> Sounds good...let's plan on ~ 8:30 or so.
> 
> ~ OO




Yup, plenty of beer.  I'll be there at 8:30 on Wednesday.  To get there, turn left at the end of the exit ramp, then take the first left into Manchester Commons shopping center.  Take a right just as you go in the Center, toward the Citgo and  the hotels.  Chili's will be there on your right.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Old One (Nov 2, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Yup, plenty of beer.  I'll be there at 8:30 on Wednesday.  To get there, turn left at the end of the exit ramp, then take the first left into Manchester Commons shopping center.  Take a right just as you go in the Center, toward the Citgo and  the hotels.  Chili's will be there on your right.
> 
> Looking forward to it!




Nakia,

Just double-checking to make sure we are still on for tonight.  Call me at four-4-three-8-three-eight-0-two-one-6 if you have any last minute changes.

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Nov 2, 2005)

Just like the Jackson 5, I'll be there.


----------



## BryonD (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello all!

Are we in a Holiday slow down?

I'm around, but I understand if others are not.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## nakia (Dec 22, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> 
> Are we in a Holiday slow down?
> 
> ...




I was out of town for a couple of days, but was still reading the thread.  Since Teddy was unconscious and about to get eaten/raped by crocodile headed monsters I wasn't posting anything.  I don't have any more travel plans until New Years and will continue to check and post regularly.


I'm still having lots of fun with the game!  Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Old One (Dec 22, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I was out of town for a couple of days, but was still reading the thread.  Since Teddy was unconscious and about to get eaten/raped by crocodile headed monsters I wasn't posting anything.  I don't have any more travel plans until New Years and will continue to check and post regularly.
> 
> 
> I'm still having lots of fun with the game!  Merry Christmas, everyone!




At least you are about to have company !

I will be around as well...although Sat-Sun will be pretty busy with family stuff.  Merry Christmas all!

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Dec 23, 2005)

*Joshua Level 4 update*

Joshua Hambrick – Level 4
Fast 2/ Dedicated 2
STR: 9 DEX: 14 CON: 10  INT: 12 WIS: 16 CHA: 13
HP : 21   Action Points : 7
BAB : +2
AC : 18 (+6 Def, +2 Dex) 14 FF
Fort: +2  Ref: +4  Will: +5
Dedicated 2 Bonus Feat : Skill Focus: Survival
Skills:
Craft Leather: +6 (no change)
Diplomacy: +6 (add 2 ranks and empathy increase)
Handle Animal: +10 (add empathy increase)
Knowledge Religion: +5 (no change)
Profession: Husbandry: +10 (add Wis increase)
Ride: Ground: +9 (no change)
Sense Motive: +8 (add 2 ranks and empathy increase and Wis increase)
Spot: +8 (add Wis increase)
Survival: +13 (add 2 ranks and Wis increase and Skill Focus)


----------



## Old One (Dec 27, 2005)

*Brigitta*

*Brigitta Level Update*

Brigitta - Smart 4
Ability Increase to INT (16 to 17)
Hit Points: 21
BAB: +2
AC: No Change
Saves: No Change
Reputation: +2

Smart 4 Bonus Feat: Skill Familiarity (Decipher Script)

Skills (12 new skill points):

Concentration: 8 (7)
Craft Poison: 13 (7)
Craft Medical Gear: 11 (7)
Decipher Script (New): 8 (5)
Disable Device: 12 (6) Savant now adds +4
Forgery: 8 (5) - No change
Heal: 13 (7)
Knowledge (herbalism): 9 (5) - No change
Knowledge (anatomy): 9 (5) - No change
Profession (physician): 8 (6) - No change
Research: 8 (5) - No change
Ride: 7 (5) - No change
Search: 10 (7)
Spellcraft: 10 (7)

I think that covers it all...

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Dec 27, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> *Brigitta Level Update*
> Hit Points: 19 (Damn dice server   - +2 hps:




I think you get +5 hp with no need to roll.


----------



## Old One (Dec 27, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> I think you get +5 hp with no need to roll.




???

True?  That would be nice...did I miss that somewhere along the way?  Although I do seem to recall we could take "average hps".

Wulf, can you confirm?

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Dec 27, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Hit Points: You will receive maximum hit points on your first hit die, and average hit points at each additional level (rounding up).




From Post #1 in this thread.


----------



## Old One (Dec 27, 2005)

BryonD said:
			
		

> From Post #1 in this thread.




Doh...so long ago...so many bad rolls...so few brain cells!

Thanks, ByronD!

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (May 10, 2006)

So, um... are we dead in the water?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 10, 2006)

Yeah, the server crash does cause problems. 

Seeing as how I was writer's blocked so bad, I might just have to fast forward quite a bit with a big leap forward/reboot.


----------



## ragboy (May 10, 2006)

May want to hold off a bit longer. There's an unconfirmed report that they may have a May 8th backup of the db.


----------



## BryonD (May 11, 2006)

ragboy said:
			
		

> May want to hold off a bit longer. There's an unconfirmed report that they may have a May 8th backup of the db.




And the latest update is:
No recent back-up, what we have now is what we get.
I did some google cache hunting and struck out.
By evil chance the stuff I found matched up with the re-set date......   :\ 

Oh well....  Onward......


----------



## Lukeworm (May 11, 2006)

Wolf and the rest of the players I was lurking around the Slavelords game for some time and found it to be very entertainig. It seems my browser's had in cache a recent (27-4-06 IIRC) version of the IC thread. See here for Mallak's advice on how to do this. So if you are interested in it I can email it to you or attach it to this thread.


----------



## BryonD (May 12, 2006)

Lukeworm said:
			
		

> Wolf and the rest of the players I was lurking around the Slavelords game for some time and found it to be very entertainig. It seems my browser's had in cache a recent (27-4-06 IIRC) version of the IC thread. See here for Mallak's advice on how to do this. So if you are interested in it I can email it to you or attach it to this thread.




You are the official hero!!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 12, 2006)

Lukeworm said:
			
		

> Wolf and the rest of the players I was lurking around the Slavelords game for some time and found it to be very entertainig. It seems my browser's had in cache a recent (27-4-06 IIRC) version of the IC thread. See here for Mallak's advice on how to do this. So if you are interested in it I can email it to you or attach it to this thread.



 Please post it here! 

If that won't work, email it to me at my badaxegames address.

Who knew that the browser cache was useful for something other than figuring out what kind of porn your buddies are looking at?


----------



## Lukeworm (May 12, 2006)

Here it is  .


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 17, 2006)

Hrmm... I can't figure out how to open it in any way.


----------



## Lukeworm (May 17, 2006)

The file is a MHTML document (web page) packed by Winrar in ZIP format.

Try changing the file extension to ".zip" or ".rar", or add this to the file's name. This worked for some EN members.

Try to Unpack the file in Winrar or a similar program that can handle RAR files, then open it with a web browser.

let me know if you have more difficulties‎.


----------



## BryonD (May 17, 2006)

That worked.

Thanks very much.

Wulf, the file is about 2.25 meg, I can e-mail to you if you still can't get it extracted.

Thanks again Lukeworm!!!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 17, 2006)

Looks like it worked!


----------



## nakia (May 22, 2006)

So, I take off for a couple of weeks, the server crashes and our game is all but lost?

I can't leave you guys alone for a minute!


----------



## ragboy (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Wulf, are you still brain-locked? Wondering if this game is dead.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 2, 2006)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Hey Wulf, are you still brain-locked? Wondering if this game is dead.



 Let's do a roll-call. Who's still around?

EDIT: To put it another way, I'd be a lot more motivated if more folks were asking.


----------



## BryonD (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm in.

I was trying not to be pushy.  I figured we were already in a lull and then we lost most everything and it will take some work to reassemble.   So patience was my thing.

Sorry if it seemed like apathy.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm here. I too did not want to push or pester.


----------



## nakia (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm still here as well, although I'll be out for the next week.  I'm going to New Orelans to help my dad's church do some rebuilding work.  Doubt I can get to the internet there, but I'll be back on the 11th.

Hope everyone is having a good summer.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 3, 2006)

How bout Old One?

And Rodrigo? (I actually haven't heard from Rodrigo in about a month...)


----------



## Fenris (Jun 3, 2006)

I've seen RI posting of late around the boards, but not hide nor hair of the Old One.


----------



## Old One (Jun 6, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> How bout Old One?
> 
> And Rodrigo? (I actually haven't heard from Rodrigo in about a month...)





Who?  Me?

I am still here...although I have been pretty scarce since the "Big Crash of '06"...

It completely wiped out my PbP game, but I am definitely up for a restart if you are willing and able...

~ OO


----------



## BryonD (Jun 7, 2006)

So, are we on?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes, we're on.

And I'm going to use Rodrigo's absence to do something that I wasn't sure if I wanted to do-- _split the party._

In a PnP game, of course, that would be suicide, but I think it can work in PbB. I just have to be careful to keep everyone on the same timeline.

And ultimately, I think it might be a very interesting twist-- a lot more literary, at any rate. 

If and when Rodrigo shows up, I am sure the rest of you will feel the impact of the Trickster slipping away to do his thing.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2006)

Sounds very cool. I can't wait to see what you have cooked up for us.

EDIT: Loved it.



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> In celebration of our collective return, how's about we level everybody up to 6th?



 Huzzah!


----------



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2006)

John Haskins Level 6 update

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

John Haskins – Level 6
Charismatic 3/ Tough 3
Mentor 6
STR: 12 DEX: 14 CON: 15 INT: 10 WIS: 8 CHA: 15
HP : 46 Action Points : 8   Reputation: 3
BAB : +3
AC : 15 (+3 Def, +2 Dex)
Fort: +8 Ref: +7 Will: +5
Level 6 Feat : Frightful Presence
Tough Level 3 Talent: Harm's Way
Skills (on;y changes noted)
Gather Information +7 (5 ranks)
Intimidate +13 (9 ranks)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 9, 2006)

I would like to mention for everyone (especially those that don't have Mythic Heroes) that at 6th level, you have the opportunity to change archetypes (within a couple of choices).

Anybody that thinks they might like to do that should let me know here so we can discuss it.


----------



## BryonD (Jun 9, 2006)

*Joshua Update*

Good to be back Wulf!!

Joshua Level 6 - Fast 2 Dedicated 4
AP: 8
HP: 29  Massive: 13
BAB: 4
AC: 19 (+2 Dex, +7 Class)
Saves: Fort:+4 Ref:+5 Will:+5
New Feats: Ded4) Imp Damage Threshold   6)Great Fort
Skills
Diplomacy: +14  (add 2 ranks and +1 from Empathy)
Handle Animal: +12 (+1 from Empathy)
Sense Motive: +14 (add 2 ranks and +1 from Empathy)
Spot: +10 (add 1 rank)
Survival: +18 (add 1 rank)


Reputation: 2


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 9, 2006)

Got it, thanks.

Guys, don't forget to update your Reputation bonus (if you want it).

Also, I like Fenris' method of just listing what's changed. It makes it much easier for me to update the document each time.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2006)

D'oh! Forgot Reputation. And my new feat relies upon it. (smacks head)

And I'll stary with Mentor. I have a date with destiny in 14 levels.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry guys.  I'd subscribed to the 'play' thread when the game started, but I didn't subscribe to the 'org' thread until I got into the game.  The latter got lost in the Great Thread Fire of '06, but the first one didn't. I didn't notice I was getting updates from only one.   I foolishly assumed the lack of traffic meant we were on hiatus.  My bad.

I'm in.  I'll level when I get home tonight.  Wulf, don't feel the need to split the party unless you want to.  I'm cool either way.

And OO, I'm ready to restart with Sidus and our band of merry sailors whenever you are.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 9, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I'm in.  I'll level when I get home tonight.  Wulf, don't feel the need to split the party unless you want to.  I'm cool either way.




Well, I was thinking about it even _before_ you disappeared. It just sort of sealed the deal for me.

And it seemed like the right way to go, based on where the story was sitting.

If it doesn't work out I'll rejoin you.

If it _does_ work out it means it might be something we try with everyone. I hesitate to make the comparison, but it'd be a bit like the Wheel of Time-- multiple heroes off doing equally important things.

It certainly has a better chance of working out in PbP where folks aren't necessarily stuck waiting while my attention is on one person. Should be able to handle it.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jun 10, 2006)

*Character update for Bill Brown*

Fast 4 Smart 2 Trickster 6 (Did you really think I'd pass up Ill Will?)
HP: 43
BAB: +4
Will Save: +2
Defense: +6
AC:19
Feats:  Agile Riposte, Elusive Target
Bluff:  +9  (+2 ranks)
Intimidate:  +9 (+1 ranks)
Tumble: +5 rank (+1 rank cross class) 
Balance: +5 rank (+1 rank cross class)
Jump: +3 rank (+1 rank cross class)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 12, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Fast 4 Smart 2 Trickster 6 (Did you really think I'd pass up Ill Will?)
> HP: 43 41
> BAB: +4
> Will Save: +2
> ...




 How did your HP jump to 43?

EDIT: Some other weird stuff too-- enough discrepancies that I am wondering if I missed a whole level's worth of updates or something...

EDIT2: For example, I don't show you currently with any ranks in Balance or Jump-- so 1 rank in each of those would take you to +4 and +2 respectively. All discrepancies above in red.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jun 12, 2006)

I think maybe you did miss a level.  I had put points in Balance and Jump last time. 

HPs should be: (8+2)+(5+2)+(5+2)+(5+2)+(4+2)+(4+2)=43
Skill points should be: 20+5+5+5+9+9=53

Points spent (ranks):  Craft 5, Knowledge 2, Prof. 2, Bluff 7, Conc. 2, Intimidate 7, Listen 3, Ride 5, Sleight of Hand 6, Tumble 4(2), Balance 4(2), Jump 4(2), Disable Device 2(1)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, assume you got everything right-- give me the correct number of ranks for each skill. (not points spent, just the ranks)

I'll run down the list and make sure everything is all set.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jun 12, 2006)

Skill Ranks: Craft 5, Knowledge 2, Prof. 2, Bluff 7, Conc. 2, Intimidate 7, Listen 3, Ride 5, Sleight of Hand 6, Tumble 2, Balance 2, Jump 2, Disable Device 1

Note that I get a +2 Savant bonus to Disable Device, too.


----------



## ragboy (Jun 12, 2006)

Level up coming tonight, hopefully....


----------



## nakia (Jun 14, 2006)

So I get back from New Orelans (that was an adventure, let me tell you) and the boards are unavailable!  

I'll update Teddy and post him ASAP.  I'm glad we're getting rolling again.


----------



## Old One (Jun 16, 2006)

*Sorry about lameness...*

Hey Gang,

I am at a conference all week this week that is very intensive and have had no time to update Brigitta.  The earliest will likely be Sunday.

Feel free to move forward if need be...sorry for the slackness.

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Jun 22, 2006)

*Brigitta Update*

Smart 6/Mythic Maiden 6

Hit Points: 32

BAB +3
Fort +3 (total)
Ref +4 (total)
Will +2 (total)

*New Feats (2):* Craft Spell Completion Item, Skill Focus (Disable Device +2 and Craft Poison +2)

*New Skill Point Total:* Concentration 10 (9 ranks + 1 CON), Craft Poison 17 (9 ranks + 3 INT + 2 skill focus + 3 synergy), Craft Medical Gear 13 (9 ranks + 3 INT + 1 synergy), Decipher Script 12 (9 ranks + 3 INT), Disable Device 20 (9 ranks + 3 INT + 6 savant + 2 skill focus), Forgery 10 (7 ranks + 3 INT), Heal 15 (9 ranks + 3 skill focus + 4 synergy - 1 WIS), Research 10 (7 ranks + 3 INT), Search 11 (8 ranks + 3 INT), Spellcraft 12 (9 ranks + 3 INT)

(Note:  Wulf, I don't think some of my skill point totals got update properly on the last update...the above should be correct)

I think that's it...sorry that took so long!

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Jun 22, 2006)

Can somone post the current characters' sheet? Don't have it handy and I actually have time to level him up...


----------



## nakia (Jun 27, 2006)

Teddy Carlyle

Strong 2/Tough 4 (Shadow 6)

BAB +5

Fort +6

Defense +5 

New Feat: Cleave

New skill totals: Hide (10), Intimidate (9), Move Silently (10)


I'm really sorry it took me so long to get this done.  But now I'm ready to go again and looking forward to restarting!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 27, 2006)

Somehow this post slipped through my notifications... 

Regardless of whether we get Rawley updated or not, look for a story update today.

FYI, the characters are still at the same link:

http://www.badaxegames.com/mm/pdf/SL/SL-charsheet.pdf

EDIT: I am having trouble with this link, pls let me know if you guys are seeing the updated (to 6th level) sheets or not.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 27, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Skill Ranks: Craft 5, Knowledge 2, Prof. 2, Bluff 7, Conc. 2, Intimidate 7, Listen 3, Ride 5, Sleight of Hand 6, Tumble 2, Balance 2, Jump 2, Disable Device 1
> 
> Note that I get a +2 Savant bonus to Disable Device, too.



 Rodrigo, I had you listed with your Savant bonus for Search. You want that moved to Disable Device?

(For that matter I had your 2 skill points spent for 1 rank of Search cross-class. I assume that was my mistake so I moved the skill points and the Savant both to DD.)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 27, 2006)

nakia said:
			
		

> Teddy Carlyle
> 
> Strong 2/Tough 4 (Shadow 6)
> 
> ...



 nakia, you should have +1 Feat for 6th level, and +1 bonus Strong feat for Strong 2.

Unless you don't want that second feat? 

Everybody do me a favor and double check your characters!

(Teddy wins the award for easiest Skill Totals to check.)


----------



## Old One (Jun 27, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Somehow this post slipped through my notifications...
> 
> Regardless of whether we get Rawley updated or not, look for a story update today.
> 
> ...




Showing up fine with me...everything looks good on my end.

~ OO

PS - I am in Chicago for the balance of the week...but will be checking in several times a day


----------



## nakia (Jun 28, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> nakia, you should have +1 Feat for 6th level, and +1 bonus Strong feat for Strong 2.
> 
> Unless you don't want that second feat?
> 
> ...




How about Streetfighting for my other feat?  (I forgot about the 6ht level feat).

And with 3 skill points, updating the totals are not that hard.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jun 28, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Rodrigo, I had you listed with your Savant bonus for Search. You want that moved to Disable Device?
> 
> (For that matter I had your 2 skill points spent for 1 rank of Search cross-class. I assume that was my mistake so I moved the skill points and the Savant both to DD.)




Yeah.  Search is more useful, but DD fits better with Trickster, I think.


----------



## BryonD (Jun 28, 2006)

Just minor stuff:
You gave me the credit for improved damage threshold.  But it is not actually listed.
Prof: Husbandry, should I ever actually make a check   is +10


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 28, 2006)

nakia said:
			
		

> How about Streetfighting for my other feat?  (I forgot about the 6ht level feat).




Well, sure, if that's what you want.

I might suggest something more utile, though-- Heroic Surge is _always_ good; for that matter I've often felt that GT/d20M characters have the luxury of actually taking Iron Will/Lightning Reflexes/Great Fortitude when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## nakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Well, sure, if that's what you want.
> 
> I might suggest something more utile, though-- Heroic Surge is _always_ good; for that matter I've often felt that GT/d20M characters have the luxury of actually taking Iron Will/Lightning Reflexes/Great Fortitude when the opportunity presents itself.




I didn't know utile was a word.    

And your advice is sound.  Teddy has Iron Will, but adding another +2 to his will saves makes sense in this snake pit of mind domination. (Why did I just have a G.I. Joe flashback?)  But Heroic Surge has the most general utility, so I'll so with that.

Put Teddy down for Heroic Surge.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 29, 2006)

nakia said:
			
		

> I didn't know utile was a word.




I draw an artificial distinction between useful and utile, in that something that is useful _could_ be used, whereas something that is utile _should_ be used. It has an air of immediacy to it. Or maybe it's that something that is useful is useful by happenstance; whereas something that is utile is useful by design.

Power Windows? Useful. Socket wrench? Utile.

Totally artificial distinction-- utile = useful, actually-- but that's how my mind seems to want to sort them out.


----------



## nakia (Jun 30, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I draw an artificial distinction between useful and utile, in that something that is useful _could_ be used, whereas something that is utile _should_ be used. It has an air of immediacy to it. Or maybe it's that something that is useful is useful by happenstance; whereas something that is utile is useful by design.
> 
> Power Windows? Useful. Socket wrench? Utile.
> 
> Totally artificial distinction-- utile = useful, actually-- but that's how my mind seems to want to sort them out.




So something can be useful and not utile, but something cannot be utile and not useful.  Useful is a necessary but not sufficient condition for utility.

For Teddy, large bludgeoning objects are utile.  They can and should be used.  Nay, they _need _to be used.  Often.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 30, 2006)

Guys, as it turns out I have too much to do at work before my vacation next week. Won't be able to update till I get back. 

I'll take my laptop with me of course and try to get something juicy ready for when I have internet access again.


----------



## ragboy (Jul 3, 2006)

*T. Rawley Dedicated 6*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Somehow this post slipped through my notifications...




No sweat. Sorry about the delay. I think the most updated character sheets got eaten by the server crash and I didn't have a copy for some reason. 

Also: You mentioned that during the gladitorial combats Rawley was fighting with a (two?) hand crossbow. Exotic weapon? Anyway, I'm envisioning him riding some fleet Cydonian beast and weilding a badass Comanche-type lance with his shiny new feats. 

Here's the Rawley update. 

Dedicated 6
Oracle/Hero 6

Reflex +4

BAB: +4
Ranged: +6
Melee: +3

HP: 29

7 skill points
Handle Animal +8 (3)
Gather Information +11 (1)
Ride +12 (3)

Feats (2): 

Ride-by Attack (level feat)
Spirited Charge (Dedicated feat)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 10, 2006)

Character sheets updated.


----------



## ragboy (Jul 12, 2006)

So, are we starting soon?


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2006)

Please.   

(poke poke)


----------



## ragboy (Jul 13, 2006)

How about a roll call?

Present!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 13, 2006)

Present.

I have an update ready for Bill which I could post anytime. 

Hower, I still have to prepare an update for the rest of you-- a task which would be helped considerably with a little more input from your side based on the last update. If you didn't feel like the last update gave you anywhere to go, that's fine-- I'll assume you are all content to see what happens next and I'll just move along.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm here.  Finally got my net connection back (I hate Verizon).


----------



## Old One (Jul 13, 2006)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Present.
> 
> I have an update ready for Bill which I could post anytime.
> 
> Hower, I still have to prepare an update for the rest of you-- a task which would be helped considerably with a little more input from your side based on the last update. If you didn't feel like the last update gave you anywhere to go, that's fine-- I'll assume you are all content to see what happens next and I'll just move along.




I am here.  My big thing IG would be to find out what the hell is going on (and how we can stay out of the poop storm).  The chaos might also be a great chance for us to...um...disappear !

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 13, 2006)

Old One said:
			
		

> I am here.  My big thing IG would be to find out what the hell is going on (and how we can stay out of the poop storm).  The chaos might also be a great chance for us to...um...disappear !
> 
> ~ OO



 Well, that's sort of what I'm trying to figure out. I am definitely not trying to get you guys to jump one way or the other, and frankly I don't think the present situation is necessarily conducive to escape--

BUT I just sort of got the impression from the last update's response that you are all still in wait-and-see mode, and I just want to make sure that's correct before I move things along.


----------



## BryonD (Jul 14, 2006)

Joshua is in full, head down and no sudden movements mode.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 27, 2006)

I will be updating today. Bill's is done, I am working on one for the rest of you which will follow.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 20, 2006)

Lukeworm said:
			
		

> The file is a MHTML document (web page) packed by Winrar in ZIP format.
> 
> Try changing the file extension to ".zip" or ".rar", or add this to the file's name. This worked for some EN members.
> 
> ...




I can only read the last page- page 40.  If I try to go to the other pages, I get forwarded to the EN World thread- which of course has lost 3 months worth of stuff.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ragboy (Jan 3, 2007)

Post holiday check in... Here!


----------



## Fenris (Jan 4, 2007)

New Year, new start? Please?


----------



## Old One (Jan 4, 2007)

OO in the house...

It would be great to see a re-start.

~ OO


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jan 5, 2007)

Ditto.


----------



## BryonD (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm certainly game.
If we start back up, I'm in.

Honestly though, I'd rather start again several months from now when schedules allow than rush ahead and start back before we really can.  So, Wulf, if work has still got you running, lets just go on official hiatus.  We all respect how reality can just be a pain in the ass.

But if we can get back to rolling then that is even better.


----------

